# The responsibilities of a taxi driver



## Matthew_T (31 Dec 2012)

I went out for a little jaunt tonight and just as I was nearing home, a taxi passed me and the passenger leaned out of the window, displayed the 'V' sign and called me a d1ckhead. He then had a little laugh to himself.

Something happened earlier with the same taxi where he came behind me on a narrow bridge whilst I was in primary, I then moved out and he overtook without a problem. However what confused me was that he immediately slowed down to less than my speed (I was doing about 18mph down the bridge). At the next set of lights, he didnt pull away immediately even though there was no opposing traffic.

I just ignored it and carried on. I later passed him and thought nothing more.

The driver has a responsibility for his passengers and the actions of them, but should he have stopped the passenger abusing me?
Also, who should I report this to? The taxi firm doesnt have a website and the council are rubbish.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (31 Dec 2012)

Matt 
What do you want the driver to do? Have an argument with his (probably drunken) passenger?
Let it be!
Happy new cycling year!


----------



## Lanzecki (1 Jan 2013)

Drop it mate. No danger to you. You cannot fight them all!

In theory I'd suggest that the taxi driver is only responsible for the actions of minors.


----------



## redcard (1 Jan 2013)

Is the passenger still abusing you? Maybe the driver did stop him...


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2013)

Here we go again....................
Why can't you just enjoy your riding..............just let it go ffs.


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (1 Jan 2013)

+1 what everyone else has said


----------



## recumbentpanda (1 Jan 2013)

Happy New Year . . . And sorry to shatter the sweet harmony of this thread. I find myself often very uncomfortable at the tone of replies to Matthew's posts. 

In this example it seems clear to me that the earlier odd behaviour of the taxi suggests a worrying possibility of collusion between driver and passenger. That is in itself quite disturbing and to my mind makes Matthew's question entirely reasonable.

Now it may also be that a reasonable answer is along the lines of 'not much can be done' but I'm wondering if another member had posted this same story would they have got quite such a lofty response.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (1 Jan 2013)

recumbentpanda said:


> Happy New Year . . . And sorry to shatter the sweet harmony of this thread. I find myself often very uncomfortable at the tone of replies to Matthew's posts.
> 
> In this example it seems clear to me that the earlier odd behaviour of the taxi suggests a worrying possibility of collusion between driver and passenger. That is in itself quite disturbing and to my mind makes Matthew's question entirely reasonable.
> 
> Now it may also be that a reasonable answer is along the lines of 'not much can be done' but I'm wondering if another member had posted this same story would they have got quite such a lofty response.


I think you will find that Matthew has a previous history of encountering, reporting and asking for advice in the same situations , more than once, you might even say repeatedly, and that he may have caused some sensitivity in other posters reactions to his reports.


----------



## bbsanchezi (1 Jan 2013)

yeah,i think so,In theory I'd suggest that the taxi driver is only responsible for the actions of minors.thank you


----------



## recumbentpanda (1 Jan 2013)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> I think you will find that Matthew has a previous history of encountering, reporting and asking for advice in the same situations , more than once, you might even say repeatedly, and that he may have caused some sensitivity in other posters reactions to his reports.



I am fully aware of Matthew's posting history on here, of his very upfront admission of the underlying reasons for some of is earlier attitudes, of his willingness to learn from advice even when given with eye-watering rudeness, and of his generally very mature attitude to using the forum to learn and share. If I was him I'd have been out of here months ago. 

I've no problem with people disagreeing with Matthew, but the tone of lofty patronage from many responders, and the seeming attitude that because of past discussions he now deserves a good kicking every time he posts something remotely questionable feels like herd behaviour of the worst sort. 

Anyway, I didn't come here to defend Matthew, he's shown himself well capable of that. I don't think the problem is Matthew . . .


----------



## redcard (1 Jan 2013)

recumbentpanda said:


> In this example it seems clear to me that the earlier odd behaviour of the taxi suggests a worrying possibility of collusion between driver and passenger. That is in itself quite disturbing and to my mind makes Matthew's question entirely reasonable.


 
More likely it's a drunk guy in a taxi not entirely sure where he's going?

Which seems entirely logical and reasonable, unlike the collusion theory.


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2013)

If the vehicle is being used to cause nuisance, alarm it distress the driver still cops it even if its the passengers behaviour in question.

But why bother? Cyclisrs'd do nothing else all day long if we tried to have every numbnuts on the road.


----------



## fossyant (1 Jan 2013)

Cycling on New Year's Eve, when there are drunks about probably isn't a great idea.

I had a chuckle driving home from friends at 2am this morning, seeing the drunks wobbling home, one step forward, 3 steps back.


----------



## BentMikey (1 Jan 2013)

recumbentpanda said:


> Happy New Year . . . And sorry to shatter the sweet harmony of this thread. I find myself often very uncomfortable at the tone of replies to Matthew's posts.
> 
> In this example it seems clear to me that the earlier odd behaviour of the taxi suggests a worrying possibility of collusion between driver and passenger. That is in itself quite disturbing and to my mind makes Matthew's question entirely reasonable.
> 
> Now it may also be that a reasonable answer is along the lines of 'not much can be done' but I'm wondering if another member had posted this same story would they have got quite such a lofty response.


 
I agree. The tone often heads towards unpleasantry, and I feel we should have higher expectations of the moderators. I also think there's very little tolerance and understanding of both his youth and Aspergers.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2013)

Recumbentpanda, you're right. We really should give Matthew some slack.
He has a right to post what he likes without having people having a dig back.

However as Drago has said above. Why bother? It really was a nothing situation that doesn't deserve being reported.

Even though Matthew has every right to want to be a cycling vigilante, he really needs to try to enjoy his cycling rather then picking out every slight indiscretion from drivers or other road users. He himself has said that he has had over 1500 incidents since March 2012 That is ridiculous and can't be healthy for him. I would be as bold to say that no one else on this forum would have had that many over their lifetime of cycling.

It's now 2013 and it's Deja Vu.


----------



## campbellab (1 Jan 2013)

Bump it up to passenger throws something at cyclist and does the response change?


----------



## Lanzecki (1 Jan 2013)

campbellab said:


> Bump it up to passenger throws something at cyclist and does the response change?


 
Hang on, let's not start the what if's  A drunk passenger was being a silly arse. Nothing more.


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Even though Matthew has every right to want to be a cycling vigilante, he really needs to try to enjoy his cycling rather then picking out every slight indiscretion from drivers or other road users. He himself has said that he has had over 1500 incidents since March 2012 That is ridiculous and can't be healthy for him. I would be as bold to say that no one else on this forum would have had that many over their lifetime of cycling.


That may have been an error on my part. Its actually 1500 since June 2011.


----------



## Hip Priest (1 Jan 2013)

recumbentpanda said:


> In this example it seems clear to me that the earlier odd behaviour of the taxi suggests a worrying possibility of collusion between driver and passenger. That is in itself quite disturbing and to my mind makes Matthew's question entirely reasonable.


 
That's one perspective. Another is that the taxi driver may have been distracted by the drunken behaviour of his passenger. He may have been saying 'behave yourself or get out' and was slow away from the lights as a result.

Whatever the whys and wherefores, my message to my fellow cyclists would be to shrug off these minor incidents and not spend valuable time reporting and over-analysing them.

Matt had a brief bad experience with a drunken passenger in a taxi. Taxi drivers have bad experiences with drunken passengers on an almost daily basis.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> That may have been an error on my part. Its actually 1500 since June 2011.


 

That doesn't really make things any better Matthew.


----------



## SportMonkey (1 Jan 2013)

campbellab said:


> Bump it up to passenger throws something at cyclist and does the response change?


 
I had kids throw grapes out of a minibus window on my commute once. I got a grape stuck in my chainring. I pushed it with my finger and it came out.

I think learning that an argument just isn't worth it is something that comes with age; Matthew will get better as he gets older and we all, myself especially, need to be more patient with him.


----------



## Hip Priest (1 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> That doesn't really make things any better Matthew.


 
It works out at roughly 3 incidents per day.


----------



## campbellab (1 Jan 2013)

Lanzecki said:


> Hang on, let's not start the what if's  A drunk passenger was being a silly arse. Nothing more.


 
The thread title is the responsibilities of taxi drivers for their passengers. In the described incident most would shrug it off (but we shouldn't have to endure it in the first place). If you move it up *just a small notch* the actions and potential consequences become a lot more serious. I've seen plenty of drunk people throw stuff at others.

Do taxi companies keep a log of all journeys so you can track down the potential abode of an offender?

I think taxi drivers probably in a bit of a tight spot with drunken passengers - confront them/refuse carriage and potentially get taxi damaged/assaulted and trying to get them out of the taxi could be a nightmare. I wonder how many taxi drivers have just driven to the local police station when they've had trouble?


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Jan 2013)

Okay, things have now become a lot clearer. This afternoon the taxi driver has been harrassing me (not an overstatement).

I took primary over a bridge which I have had many close passes on because I didnt take it, and the taxi came speeding behind me, and nearly rear ended me. Luckily he just swerved and braked hard.
He then followed me through a few sets of lights, and eventually pulled up along side me. To my amazement, the passenger was filming me and I heard the driver say something (couldnt tell what).
He then continued to follow me through a few more sets of lights and then pulled up alongside me on the drivers side, I heard him say "I can follow you around everywhere you know". I just ignored it and continued cycling. He continued to follow me.

I then stopped at the next set of lights in the ASL, he stopped in it besides me. He then said "I've got everything on camera now aswell", to which I replied "I cannot see what I have done wrong". He then said "You were cycling in the middle of the road", I calmly replied "Well I am allowed to". He then drove off and I headed to the local police station to see if anyone was around. I spoke to a woman and explained what had happened and what happened yesterday. She understood my concern and directed me to call 101 and if he confronted me again today, to call 999 (I got home safely).

I am now going to the police with this because the guy is going to end up running me off the road soon. I am not happy with his behaviour.


----------



## Hip Priest (1 Jan 2013)

Very strange behaviour. I'll hold my hands up and accept that other posters were right about the driver & passenger being in cahoots.


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Jan 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> Very strange behaviour. I'll hold my hands up and accept that other posters were right about the driver & passenger being in cahoots.


Definately if the passenger was filming me today.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> Very strange behaviour. I'll hold my hands up and accept that other posters were right about the driver & passenger being in cahoots.


 
Agreed.

But it looks like all your ranting at drivers has come back to haunt you though.


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Jan 2013)

Actually, I dont know whether or not to report it to the police or just the taxi firm. What would the police really do? Have a word. I cannot see anything coming of reporting it.

I will ring the taxi firm tomorrow though and possibly the council.


----------



## Hip Priest (1 Jan 2013)

Is it possible that the driver in question has appeared in one of your earlier videos? Maybe he is aggrieved and wants to get his own back.


----------



## markharry66 (1 Jan 2013)

firstly take your cam film them back. As they are filming you have a right to know why you are being filmed. In terms of what someone else has said on this thread although you may or may not have been agressive in the past. As a road user you have a right to go about your business in a safe manner without being harassed. Take the licence plate number film it and stick it on youtube then put it through a website called index kings. Hope that helps.


----------



## Hip Priest (1 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Actually, I don't know whether or not to report it to the police or just the taxi firm.


 
I'd ring the taxi firm first. Just calmly explain that you've had a couple of run-ins with one of their drivers over the last couple of days and you want to resolve it. Might get them on side if you say 'I don't want to get the guy into trouble, I just want to sort it out.'


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Agreed.
> 
> But it looks like all your ranting at drivers has come back to haunt you though.


I havent said anything to this guy.


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Jan 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> Is it possible that the driver in question has appeared in one of your earlier videos? Maybe he is aggrieved and wants to get his own back.


I have checked, this is the first time I have met him. However I can recall him overtaking me in the past without any problems.


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Jan 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> Are you Rainman?


No, but his car is pretty distinguishable amongst others (white Vauxhall Astra Estate).


----------



## SportMonkey (1 Jan 2013)

Matthew, for once, please say you have cam footage.


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Jan 2013)

SportMonkey said:


> Matthew, for once, please say you have cam footage.


Yes. It wasnt setup for night riding (it was dark) but I can remember a fairly good description of the driver and car. Got footage of yesterday aswell.


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> No, but his car is pretty distinguishable amongst others (white Vauxhall Astra Estate).


I hadn't read the whole thread for reasons I'll keep to myself considering how sensitive people seem to be about Matthew.

I have now read it, (as I was curious why I got the responses I did to was a light hearted remark, hence the smiley), and as a result I have deleted it.


----------



## recumbentpanda (1 Jan 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> Are you Rainman?



Good grief smokey, have you not read this thread? 

Taking that post down and apologising would I suggest, be a good idea, smiley or no smiley.


----------



## SportMonkey (1 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Yes. It wasnt setup for night riding (it was dark) but I can remember a fairly good description of the driver and car. Got footage of yesterday aswell.


 
Good, I'd avoid posting it on the internet. If it happens again you need to report it as harassment. Your evidence will be enough to serve the driver and potentially passenger with harassment orders. 3 HO's and it is a custodial sentence.


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Jan 2013)

I seriously hope that this isnt going to get progressively worse with this driver. Today he nearly ran me over, filmed me, followed me, and at one point I thought he was going to swerve at me.

This guy has some real anger issues and I feel sorry for his passengers.


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Jan 2013)

SportMonkey said:


> Good, I'd avoid posting it on the internet. If it happens again you need to report it as harassment. Your evidence will be enough to serve the driver and potentially passenger with harassment orders. 3 HO's and it is a custodial sentence.


Thanks for the info. Do you mean 3 dealings with the driver for a HO or 3 HO's?


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Jan 2013)

SportMonkey said:


> I am familiar with smilies, I'm also familiar with using a smiley after abusing someone for their disability.


As I am now aware of the situation I have deleted the post. No offence intended.


----------



## SportMonkey (1 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Thanks for the info. Do you mean 3 dealings with the driver for a HO or 3 HO's?


 
3 HO's. However, he'd get the first if he comes near you again, then every time he comes near you after that he gets a subsequent one. Usually the original one is enough to scare an idiot off this kind of behaviour. He's probably just an arse who's seen your footage online. Try to avoid confrontation though, even idiots have friends.


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Jan 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> As I am now aware of the situation I have deleted the post.


I dont even know what the Rainman is so it didnt really bother me.


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Jan 2013)

recumbentpanda said:


> Good grief smokey, have you not read this thread?


Clearly no I hadn't, but it's now corrected, see post #37


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Jan 2013)

SportMonkey said:


> 3 HO's. However, he'd get the first if he comes near you again, then every time he comes near you after that he gets a subsequent one. Usually the original one is enough to scare an idiot off this kind of behaviour. He's probably just an arse who's seen your footage online. Try to avoid confrontation though, even idiots have friends.


Yes, this guy seems to have a remarkable ability to get his passengers on his side (whether they were biased to begin with). I think a call to the firm will persuade him to pack it in anyway.


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I dont even know what the Rainman is so it didnt really bother me.


I didn't think you would TBH, (age considered). No iota of offence was intended, but having read the thread I can see why people got on their high horse in your defence.

All the best Matthew


----------



## SportMonkey (1 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Yes, this guy seems to have a remarkable ability to get his passengers on his side (whether they were biased to begin with). I think a call to the firm will persuade him to pack it in anyway.


 
As dumb as it sounds, and you are your own man, it may be best to have your parents call in this instance. Play the youth card as it'll worry them more that they're harassing a young person


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Jan 2013)

SportMonkey said:


> As dumb as it sounds, and you are your own man, it may be best to have your parents call in this instance. Play the youth card as it'll worry them more that they're harassing a young person


I like to keep my parents out of everything that happens on the roads. They will just stop me going out. I appreciate your concern but at 19 in two days, I would like to think that I can deal with this myself.
I will give the firm a ring anyway and just express my concern that his attitude on the roads isnt appreciated.


----------



## HLaB (1 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Okay, things have now become a lot clearer. This afternoon the taxi driver has been harrassing me (not an overstatement).
> 
> I took primary over a bridge which I have had many close passes on because I didnt take it, and the taxi came speeding behind me, and nearly rear ended me. Luckily he just swerved and braked hard.
> He then followed me through a few sets of lights, and eventually pulled up along side me. To my amazement, the passenger was filming me and I heard the driver say something (couldnt tell what).
> ...


I was going to say, live and let live and enjoy your cycling in 2013 and beyond, but that is just plain weird


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Jan 2013)

HLaB said:


> I was going to say, live and let live and *enjoy your cycling in 2013* and beyond, but that is just plain weird


Its not a great start to the year is it?


----------



## SportMonkey (1 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I like to keep my parents out of everything that happens on the roads. They will just stop me going out. I appreciate your concern but at 19 in two days, I would like to think that I can deal with this myself.
> I will give the firm a ring anyway and just express my concern that his attitude on the roads isnt appreciated.


 
Fair enough, my point was that a firm would not like to get a reputation for harassing children, not that you need your parents' help though. The idea is to make the biggest effect for the smallest effort. When you complain be friendly, ask them to have a quiet word, etc. as they'll take it better and are more likely to do something about your complaint (I know, it sounds stupid).


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Jan 2013)

SportMonkey said:


> Fair enough, my point was that a firm would not like to get a reputation for harassing children, not that you need your parents' help though. The idea is to make the biggest effect for the smallest effort. When you complain be friendly,* ask them to have a quiet word*, etc. as they'll take it better and are more likely to do something about your complaint (I know, it sounds stupid).


Me speak to the driver? Is that the best of things to do?


----------



## fossyant (1 Jan 2013)

Is this Roberts taxis ? Phone them.


----------



## SportMonkey (1 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Me speak to the driver? Is that the best of things to do?


 
No, ask the taxi company to. Don't over embellish unless they ask, when they do ask play it down and stay calm.

Your conversation should be somewhere along the lines of:


> Hello, sorry to trouble you [...] I had a bit of a weird incident with one of your drivers earlier whilst I was out cycling [...] Any chance you could have a quiet word with the driver please?


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Is this Roberts taxis ? Phone them.


No, Coastline. I would have sent them an email but they dont have a website. Going to ring them anyway, better to speak to someone.


----------



## BentMikey (1 Jan 2013)

Good luck , Matthew. I hope you can get it sorted with the minimum of fuss and stress for you.

This sounds like something potentially much more serious than the usual sort of driver misbehaviour we all see on the roads regularly.


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Jan 2013)

Normally 'what if's' and 'it could have been much worse' are far from what actually happened, and I normally dont see the driver again after a close pass or a confrontation. But as this is a taxi, it is more likely that I will see the guy again and he will try some cheap trick (close pass or something). Or he will try to 'teach me a lesson about riding in the middle of the road'.

Hopefully after I have spoken to the company, it will stop. If not then a harrassment order is due.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> '
> 
> Hopefully after I have spoken to the company, it will stop. If not then a harrassment order is due.


 
Up to you, but I wouldn't bother with the company but would speak to the local authority.

They will listen to you, and if they do take the matter up with the company, the company will know the local authority has the power to harm their business, so they more or less have to listen to them.

A member of the public - you - moaning on the phone can be easily brushed off.


----------



## Hawk (1 Jan 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> Up to you, but I wouldn't bother with the company but would speak to the local authority.
> 
> They will listen to you, and if they do take the matter up with the company, the company will know the local authority has the power to harm their business, so they more or less have to listen to them.
> 
> A member of the public - you - moaning on the phone can be easily brushed off.


 
Taxi licensing boards have a bit of a reputation for not dealing with poor driving very stringently. However, harassment is something they'll VERY carefully investigate I think


----------



## Electric_Andy (1 Jan 2013)

Report it to the Police, they will not do anything now but IF an altercation/collision happens in the future between you two then you have it on record that you raised concerns, thus proving that it was not a one-off. It genuinely pains me when I hear people like you going through this much stress when simply trying to cycle to school/work. It might even be worth taking a different route for a week or two and hope that this twat gives up. I know you shouldn't have to do it, but sometimes the bigger man is the man who takes evasive action, or changes his actions to prevent further damage. Good luck


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Jan 2013)

Electric_Andy said:


> It might even be worth taking a different route for a week or two and hope that this twat gives up. I know you shouldn't have to do it, but sometimes the bigger man is the man who takes evasive action, or changes his actions to prevent further damage. Good luck


Well I felt quite proud of myself and what I did in both situations. I ignored him and continued cycling. I didnt even feel like I was getting annoyed because I knew he was a knobber.


----------



## doctornige (2 Jan 2013)

A year + 3 months of riding. ZERO incidents. No, wait, ONE incident where the club was apparently road raged in an event I didn't even clock, and one person took on the driver despite me telling him to drop it. 

I think that Matthew_T, though he be a fellow rider, should take a chill pill and understand that getting het up about all this will only shorten his life - either in 40 years due to cardiac failure, or in the next 5 days due to being run over by a f#%^{}d off driver.


----------



## doctornige (2 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Well I felt quite proud of myself and what I did in both situations. I ignored him and continued cycling. I didnt even feel like I was getting annoyed because I knew he was a knobber.



Now THAT makes sense. Good job.


----------



## 400bhp (2 Jan 2013)

It sounds like the OP has made a name for himself in his home town, at the very least within the taxi firms.

Not good for many reasons.


----------



## BentMikey (2 Jan 2013)

doctornige said:


> A year + 3 months of riding. ZERO incidents. No, wait, ONE incident where the club was apparently road raged in an event I didn't even clock, and one person took on the driver despite me telling him to drop it.
> 
> I think that Matthew_T, though he be a fellow rider, should take a chill pill and understand that getting het up about all this will only shorten his life - either in 40 years due to cardiac failure, or in the next 5 days due to being run over by a f#%^{}d off driver.


 
It depends on what you call an incident, mind. You're almost certainly setting the bar much higher than most to be able to claim that with any honesty.


----------



## PK99 (2 Jan 2013)

BentMikey said:


> It depends on what you call an incident, mind. You're almost certainly setting the bar much higher than most to be able to claim that with any honesty.




Conversely, Matthew has a history of setting the bar far too low.


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Jan 2013)

PK99 said:


> Conversely, Matthew has a history of setting the bar far too low.


Fair point. But my statistics contain things like people in the ASL, close passes, MGIF, SMIDSY's, and people who shout and point as they pass. Which is what most would ignore (which I do now).

Lets not dwell on the past. It has been a long time since I have had anything worth uploading and as such, my YT channel has become inviting. I have learned to ignore most incidents and incidences where I might get annoyed.


----------



## BentMikey (2 Jan 2013)

PK99 said:


> Conversely, Matthew has a history of setting the bar far too low.


 
I agree, but it'd be better to help him learn how, rather than give him all the stick he has received here in the past. To give him his due, he's hugely better at judging things now than he was in the beginning.

Doctornige's comment, on the other hand, is hugely unhelpful IMO. I think it's just trying to say "look at what a good rider I am, and how crap young Matthew must be." To me, doctornige's comment just says "I ignore all misbehaviour and pretend it doesn't exist."


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Jan 2013)

BentMikey said:


> Doctornige's comment, on the other hand, is hugely unhelpful IMO. I think it's just trying to say "look at what a good rider I am, and how crap young Matthew must be." To me, doctornige's comment just says "I ignore all misbehaviour and pretend it doesn't exist."


Thats what I thought. No matter where you are in the country or how good you think yourself of a rider, you must have seen at least one person roll into the ASL or pull out infront of you.


----------



## Lanzecki (2 Jan 2013)

People have different standards. Matthew_t commutes in a town/city. Doctormige may for all we know cycle early on a Sunday with a club.


----------



## Hip Priest (2 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Thats what I thought. No matter where you are in the country or how good you think yourself of a rider, you must have seen at least one person roll into the ASL or pull out infront of you.



I wouldn't class ASL misuse as an incident.


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Jan 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> I wouldn't class ASL misuse as an incident.


Its illegal isnt it? I have been sat in it many time when a car (normally a taxi) just rolls into it, like it isnt there. Once (a long time ago) I mentioned it to a driver. I said that I wasnt having a go, just that he shouldnt be in it. He seemed to take on board what I said.


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Jan 2013)

Referring to my comment above and what the taxi driver in this instance said about me being in the 'middle of the road', would it be wise meeting with the driver and calmly explaining myself?


----------



## Hip Priest (2 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Its illegal isnt it? I have been sat in it many time when a car (normally a taxi) just rolls into it, like it isnt there. Once (a long time ago) I mentioned it to a driver. I said that I wasnt having a go, just that he shouldnt be in it. He seemed to take on board what I said.



They certainly shouldn't be doing it, but it's a fairly minor infraction. Seeing someone doing it doesn't count as an 'incident' in my book. But we all have different standards. I certainly have had more incidents in the last 18 months than Doctor Nige.


----------



## BentMikey (2 Jan 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> I wouldn't class ASL misuse as an incident.


 
Yes, I probably wouldn't either. It's not something I'm personally bothered with, even though it's illegal. Quite a few other cyclists do choose to campaign about it, mind, and I'm not going to knock their efforts.


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Jan 2013)

Beano1 said:


> I think as well Matt that as far as ''contributions'' go, yours to commuting is far more than other poster that posts in commuting.


That is something I have a tendancy to do. With me being young, I have a lot to say so i can easily get carried away.

I apologise for going over the top with my comments.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Jan 2013)

Hey Matt, it sounds like you're doing much what I would do, head down, pedal, tune it out.

The world is full of crazy people doing nutty things, fortunately they don't have the power to define our existence.


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Hey Matt, it sounds like you're doing much what I would do, head down, pedal, tune it out.
> 
> The world is full of crazy people doing nutty things, fortunately *they don't have the power to define our existence*.


But they have the power to end it.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Jan 2013)

Beano1 said:


> What a quote and a thought for the rest of 2013, if you don't mind I will use this as a sig.


 
Blimey, I did a clever


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> But they have the power to end it.


 
So potentially do the squillions* of bacteria on your eyeballs right now, but why bother focussing on these negatives? I'll tell you why not, because it's very difficult to focus on something on your own eyeballs.


*might not be an accurate measurement, or even a real word.


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> So potentially do the squillions* of bacteria on your eyeballs right now, but why bother focussing on these negatives? I'll tell you why not, because it's very difficult to focus on something on your own eyeballs.
> 
> 
> *might not be an accurate measurement, or even a real word.


Your on a roll today with these brilliant comments. What an awsome example.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> . What an awsome example.


 
Of crazy people _saying _nutty things? Quite probably


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (2 Jan 2013)

Mind you taxi drivers should stop against a red IMO.

Half an hour ago, leaving the lights, nearly ran into the back of a cyclist who braked hard enough to slide the back wheel. Looking to my right I saw that a taxi was stopped well over the lights having intended an amber gamble.

Fortunately I must have the brakes (discs) and reflexes like the hand of god. No particular god, any one will do.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Jan 2013)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Mind you taxi drivers should stop against a red IMO.
> 
> Half an hour ago, leaving the lights, nearly ran into the back of a cyclist who braked hard enough to slide the back wheel. Looking to my right I saw that a taxi was stopped well over the lights having intended an amber gamble.
> 
> Fortunately I must have the brakes (discs) and reflexes like the hand of god. No particular god, any one will do.


 
I'd choose Vishnu, I reckon extra arms would come in handy in traffic.


----------



## benb (2 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Agreed.
> 
> But it looks like all your ranting at drivers has come back to haunt you though.


 
What an odd thing to say. Unless you believe that dice have a memory.

I really think these people that take the first opportunity to have a dig every time Matthew posts anything need to put a sock in it. Plenty of forum members have strong words with drivers, and incidents, but only Matthew gets consistently criticised for practically everything that he posts. It's rather vindictive and unpleasant and serves no useful purpose, so please stop.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jan 2013)

Have you phoned Coastline yet ?


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Have you phoned Coastline yet ?


Didnt bother. After thinking things through last night lay in bed, I went through the number of cinario's that could happen. I thought about asking to speak with the driver and making sure the convo was on camera, I thought about speaking to another Coastline driver about what had happened and if the taxi driver had any previous for this behaviour.
I also thought, can I be bothered to actually ring them when nothing much happened. After all, he hasnt broken any traffic rules (much).

As a general rule of thumb, I only really act on what has happened if 1) it was particularly dangerous, 2) the driver got out of the car and threatened me, or 3) They do something 3 times.
Normally it is 3 strikes and you are out because I dont like to report everything that happens once. If he comes near me again then I will report it to the police. I have everything he has done on camera anyway.


----------



## BentMikey (2 Jan 2013)

From what you've described, I'd make a report to the police now, asking them to keep it on record as you felt threatened by his behaviour.That will be a lot more credible if he does something again than if you later go and report three seperate incidents in one go.

I'd probably also want to upload it to YouTube, if only so that he is certain that there will be consequences each time he misbehaves around you.


----------



## doctornige (2 Jan 2013)

BentMikey said:


> I agree, but it'd be better to help him learn how, rather than give him all the stick he has received here in the past. To give him his due, he's hugely better at judging things now than he was in the beginning.
> 
> Doctornige's comment, on the other hand, is hugely unhelpful IMO. I think it's just trying to say "look at what a good rider I am, and how crap young Matthew must be." To me, doctornige's comment just says "I ignore all misbehaviour and pretend it doesn't exist."



The latter point is exactly what I mean. I have had drivers behave badly, but I let it pass. My tolerance level for idiocy has gone up, and I would only be prepared to get cross if I actually got hurt. From the clips I see now and then, having a go at a driver who does something daft with no actual consequences can end up with a shouting match or worse. For me, I prefer to let it drop. I cannot change the world from atop my bike.


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Jan 2013)

I am uploading the video of when he followed me now. I am also searching to see if they have uploaded the vid they took of me.


----------



## BentMikey (2 Jan 2013)

doctornige said:


> The latter point is exactly what I mean. I have had drivers behave badly, but I let it pass. My tolerance level for idiocy has gone up, and I would only be prepared to get cross if I actually got hurt. From the clips I see now and then, having a go at a driver who does something daft with no actual consequences can end up with a shouting match or worse. For me, I prefer to let it drop. I cannot change the world from atop my bike.


 
I agree, it's often counter productive to go and shout at a driver for the most part, and might be actually dangerous to ourselves, so I try not to engage with drivers then and there. [1]

That doesn't mean it's pointless to bring consequences to said driver afterwards, such as via YouTube and Roadsafe. Indeed, I think it's essential to bring to book those drivers who take dangerous chances on the roads around us. It's irrelevant that no injury was caused, because you want to nip that behaviour in the bud before it gets to the point of causing someone injury or death.

You can change the world, especially if enough similar people feel similarly and also take action. The combination of Roadsafe and video footage is having a tremendously powerful effect in London. Not doing anything guarantees that not only will things not improve, they'll get worse as the minority of bad drivers out there adapt to what they discover is acceptable driving behaviour.

[1] On the other hand, shouted-at drivers often do change their behaviour and know about their wrong-doing, and His Legbandageship has a different view on doing that to the two of us.


----------



## hennbell (2 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Agreed.
> 
> But it looks like all your ranting at drivers has come back to haunt you though.


 
blaming the victim .......not cool.


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Jan 2013)

I dont want to spam videos on here but this is when he followed me yesterday:

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2l6IkOsGm6Q

I was thinking about pulling over or trying to dart down a side street and get rid of him but I suspect he would have just stopped and continued to follow me.
I think I did the right thing and ignored him.

BTW, I went in a circle as I decided to head to the police station.


----------



## Hip Priest (2 Jan 2013)

Well done for keeping your cool Matt. His behaviour was very weird.


----------



## markharry66 (2 Jan 2013)

anymore grief from the twat in the taxi


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Jan 2013)

markharry66 said:


> anymore grief from the twat in the taxi


Nope. Had a nice cycle today. However it is my Birthday tomorrow and if I am out and the guy gives me grief, I am not going to be so tolerate.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Jan 2013)

Obviously I don't know your town but you had a lot of turns on that route and he really did stick with you didn't he!


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Obviously I don't know your town but you had a lot of turns on that route and he really did stick with you didn't he!


I normally do a little loop around the town as I like to see the night life in Rhyl (as dangerous as it is).


----------



## BentMikey (2 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Nope. Had a nice cycle today. However it is my Birthday tomorrow and if I am out and the guy gives me grief, I am not going to be so tolerate.


 
You did totally great in this video clip. Don't do anything different next time, well apart from reporting him formally. Any negative behaviour of yours towards the taxi driver will erode your moral high ground.


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Jan 2013)

BentMikey said:


> You did totally great in this video clip. Don't do anything different next time, well apart from reporting him formally. Any negative behaviour of yours towards the taxi driver will erode your moral high ground.


Yes I know. I think next time if he tries to follow me, I will just stop (where it would be difficult for him to like on a bridge or single lane road) fold my arms, and ignore him. Or I could head to the rank office and just notify them immediately of it.


----------



## HLaB (2 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> The world is full of crazy people doing nutty things, fortunately they don't have the power to define our existence.


George Dubbayah did


----------



## Amanda P (2 Jan 2013)

Perhaps the point isn't that this taxi driver thinks Matt cycling "in the middle of the road" is somehow wrong. It's that very many drivers, including people who drive as a profession, think that too. Hopefully, Matt's admirer will learn otherwise sooner or later, but what about the millions of other drivers who think that anyone not driving a car is supposed to dive out of their way?

It doesn't help that so many other cyclists and pedestrians do cower and leap aside, reinforcing the belief that we must all do the same.


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Jan 2013)

Uncle Phil said:


> It doesn't help that so many other cyclists and pedestrians do cower and leap aside, reinforcing the belief that we must all do the same.


So possibly the problem doesnt lie with the drivers, but the cyclists who dont ride defensively? I bet if all the cyclists that this guy passed cycled like I do (to an extent) then it might get through to him that he is in the wrong. Either that or he wil just think that I have arranged a 'possy' to bombard this guy and get in his way.


----------



## cyclopse (2 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I went out for a little jaunt tonight and just as I was nearing home, a taxi passed me and the passenger leaned out of the window, displayed the 'V' sign and called me a d1ckhead. He then had a little laugh to himself.
> 
> Something happened earlier with the same taxi where he came behind me on a narrow bridge whilst I was in primary, I then moved out and he overtook without a problem. However what confused me was that he immediately slowed down to less than my speed (I was doing about 18mph down the bridge). At the next set of lights, he didnt pull away immediately even though there was no opposing traffic.
> 
> ...


Karma usually deals with people like that..glad you're still with us


----------



## Lanzecki (2 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> So possibly the problem doesnt lie with the drivers, but the cyclists who dont ride defensively?


 
Indirectly yes. But the main reason is the training. We were all taught to pass the test, then we had to learn to drive properly. A massive bug bear is the way the tests are performed. Quiet roads with a set of routes seem the norm. Professional driving instructors know these route and take their trainees on these routes to get used to them.

The lack of ongoing training and assessment leads to a nonchalance that's sometimes just plain crazy to view. Except the the driver. 

Unfortunately all drivers (myself included) are guilty of being impatient with other road users. Including other cars, so what change do pedestrian's and cyclists have. 

Humans are generally set in their ways and don't like being told they are doing it wrong by a random person. Unless you are a teacher/professor/the wife, you'll often get told to go away. Suggest to most people that their driving wasn't acceptable and you'll get the short straw. 

We need to pick and choose our fights, or spend all day fighting them to no avail. 

This guy needs a slapping down by someone in authority before he does something stupid (more so) to road user that is less sure then you are. He obviously thinks you shouldn't be impeding the traffic. He forget's you are the traffic just as he is.


----------



## Lanzecki (2 Jan 2013)

I just watched the video....

Well done for keeping ya cool. I probably wouldn't have. If he does it again cycle to a local police station and invite him in to make a complaint. 

Professional Driver my arse. When was the last time he read the Highway Code?


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Jan 2013)

Lanzecki said:


> When was the last time he read the Highway Code?


I think that this is where the highway code needs updating. It has nothing about cyclists in primary. The only relevant rules are "Give cyclists as much space" and "be courteous to other road users" and 163 and 167.

A new rule needs to be introduced saying "A cyclist or horse rider may need to take the centre of the lane or 'primary position' when travelling through narrows in the road or approaching a junction. They do this to disuade dangerous overtaking. When overtaking, choose a safe moment to do so and give cyclists plenty of room."


----------



## Lanzecki (2 Jan 2013)

Yep, all that and more. If I was walking along the road (Don't ask why) a normal driver would slow down and overtake carefully. They may pull over and try and get me to walk on the pavement. If I'm a cyclist in the middle of the road (lane) some driver seem to think it's acceptable to dictate the law by using their vehicles to push us into the gutter.

Fine and all that. Well it's not is it. Around a town if a car hits a car chances are it's a visit to the garage. If a car hits a cyclist it's a visit to A&E at best. 

What get's me is that a very few drivers, but vocal, seem to think that they have more rights over the road then other road users. They do cos they are in a metal can. Ignoring that, under law that have the SAME rights, not more. 

No one would consider MGIF or close passing a Horse.... Why a cyclist? My mind boggles.

the law needs changing to fit in with many other countries. The driver is assumed to be guilty unless proven otherwise. It sounds strange, but seem's to work in other countries. After all the driver is driving a potentially lethal method of transport. How many people die from being hit by a cyclist every year?


----------



## campbellab (2 Jan 2013)

Personally I think I would have kept my cool but definitely would be reporting him to the police for harassment.


----------



## PK99 (2 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I dont want to spam videos on here but this is when he followed me yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





From your text comments, this is looking like the driver may well be someone you have peed off previously by your aggressive "you are on camera" jibes at motorists. As you repeatedly say, you live in a small town and there are not many cyclists.


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Jan 2013)

PK99 said:


> From your text comments, this is looking like the driver may well be someone you have peed off previously by your aggressive "you are on camera" jibes at motorists. As you repeatedly say, you live in a small town and there are not many cyclists.


But I have not met this guy before. The two times on NYE that I saw him, I didnt speak to him at all. I just find it very odd that he started following me.


----------



## markharry66 (3 Jan 2013)

Matthew happy birthday hope you have a good one forget the taxi driver life is to short (or least for one day anyway).


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jan 2013)

markharry66 said:


> Matthew happy birthday hope you have a good one forget the taxi driver life is to short (or least for one day anyway).


Unfortunately I wish I could. But they have uplaoded this:

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qHDPKsijz6w#
Its going to the police now.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jan 2013)

HLaB said:


> George Dubbayah did


 
In a world of political turds there are always freak floaters.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Unfortunately I wish I could. But they have uplaoded this:
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qHDPKsijz6w#
> Its going to the police now.




I don't really have speakers, what was the dialogue in the car?


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I don't really have speakers, what was the dialogue in the car?


CLEAR! I now know what they were saying and what their exact intention were. Just come off the phone with the police and it seems to be the talk of the office (I could here them all discussing it).


----------



## fossyant (3 Jan 2013)

Happy Birthday.

Get yourself a download of the video (I believe you can pull it down off you tube).

This is going to seriously back fire with the taxi driver, and it's evidence he was harrassing you. 

Ho ho !!


----------



## fossyant (3 Jan 2013)

cyclopse said:


> Karma usually deals with people like that..glad you're still with us


 
I think Karma has or will come to bite the driver very shortly.

Shall we all ring up Coastline and ask for the driver that harrasses cyclists to pick us up ?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> CLEAR! I now know what they were saying and what their exact intention were. Just come off the phone with the police and it seems to be the talk of the office (I could here them all discussing it).


 
Ha, I wasn't asking for a review of the quality  What were they saying?

There's a lovely clear view of the driver's cards on the dashboard isn't there!


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> There's a lovely clear view of the driver's cards on the dashboard isn't there!


And the time! Will help the case build up the case even more! Thank you BK05DZG!


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jan 2013)

At one point the passenger says "Yeah, he's still my friend". Is it someone that I know?


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (3 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Ha, I wasn't asking for a review of the quality  What were they saying?
> 
> There's a lovely clear view of the driver's cards on the dashboard isn't there!


And a view of the video screen , visible from the driver's seat. Tut tut! Not very bright, even for taxi drivers, this pair ...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jan 2013)

So did the driver hand the passenger his phone?


----------



## Hip Priest (3 Jan 2013)

From the sound of it, that was the most exciting four minutes of the passenger's life. Once again, well done on keeping it cool Matt. You've made them look a right pair of plums.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> So did the driver hand the passenger his phone?


 
Looks like driver was holding phone whilst moving (oops  ) then passed it to the passenger. There will also be passenger logs (or should be being private hire), so the passenger will also get questioned with some luck. I can't imagine any 'passenger' would be happy to collude in this sort of activity, and I am suspicious that this was pre-planned ?

Hopefully the local Police will have some 'fun' with this as I know North Wales Police are pretty strict on driving (speed cameras especially).


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Looks like driver was holding phone whilst moving (oops  ) then passed it to the passenger. * There will also be passenger logs (or should be being private hire),* so the passenger will also get questioned with some luck. I can't imagine any 'passenger' would be happy to collude in this sort of activity, and I am suspicious that this was pre-planned ?
> 
> Hopefully the local Police will have some 'fun' with this as I know North Wales Police are pretty strict on driving (speed cameras especially).


Part of the conversation in the car (kindly provided by the passenger) mentions that the passenger was not a customer. Quote "Do you want me to put the meter on so that if he goes to the council you can say that you were on a job?"
In other words, trying to cover their tracks.

I would love to see the look on the drivers face when he ends up with a big fine and a Harassment Order.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Part of the conversation in the car (kindly provided by the passenger) mentions that the passenger was not a customer. Quote "Do you want me to put the meter on so that if he goes to the council you can say that you were on a job?"
> In other words, trying to cover their tracks.
> 
> I would love to see the look on the drivers face when he ends up with a big fine and a Harassment Order.


 
Owned !


----------



## fossyant (3 Jan 2013)

PS Contact the council as well as the police ! The council will deal with the licensing ! 

Extract from Denbighshire Council

If you would like to speak to someone regarding Private Hire Vehicles, Drivers and Operators, please contact 01824 706311 or 01824 706342


----------



## veloevol (3 Jan 2013)

This is seriously farked up.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (3 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> PS Contact the council as well as the police ! The council will deal with the licensing !
> 
> Extract from Denbighshire Council
> 
> If you would like to speak to someone regarding Private Hire Vehicles, Drivers and Operators, please contact 01824 706311 or 01824 706342


They won't do a great deal " Yes sir, I know that the driver swerved around a school crossing warden , that was confirmed by the crossing warden, and I know he drove into the school playground, but that's not enough to deprive a person of their livlehood" , but they might send him a cautionary letter. That is of course if he can read...


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jan 2013)

veloevol said:


> This is seriously f***ed up.


Agreed. But the driver will realise that he has f***ed up when he is standing in court with a Harassment Order being discussed.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Jan 2013)

Just weird.

I can't hear the audio.

I suppose this kind of thing is inevitable in some respects when posting video footage in public when you live in a relatively small town with few cyclists.


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jan 2013)

Can someone please download the video and send it to me as an attatchment in an email? I cannot download it for some reason.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (3 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Agreed. But the driver will realise that he has f***ed up when he is standing in court with a Harassment Order being discussed.


I wouldn't get your hopes up too much about the amount of support you will get from either the Police or the LA, my bet is the best you will get is the police "having a word", and that being enough to get around the taxi community.


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jan 2013)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> I wouldn't get your hopes up too much about the amount of support you will get from either the Police or the LA, my bet is the best you will get is the police "having a word", and that being enough to get around the taxi community.


Well I wont stand for that now. Who wants to be harassed on NY?


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (3 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Can someone please download the video and send it to me as an attatchment in an email? I cannot download it for some reason.


 You need something like this http://www.clipconverter.cc/


----------



## veloevol (3 Jan 2013)

Ive downloaded it and can increase audio and send to you as a WAV?


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jan 2013)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> You need something like this http://www.clipconverter.cc/


Thank you for that. I now have it.


----------



## CopperCyclist (3 Jan 2013)

Just read the whole thread for the first time. Echoing what's already been said, happy birthday Matt and well done for acting the way that you did - you remained calm, just got on with your cycling, and look how well that's paid off for you!

You could really do with getting that video (his video) copied off YouTube if it is possible - I have now idea how. If you have o, just film it direct from your monitor with your camera or something.


----------



## veloevol (3 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Thank you for that. I now have it.


I have an optimised WAV audio for you. PM me with an email address if you want it.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jan 2013)

Awesome, you can bet this video will vanish shortly.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jan 2013)

Send the clip to the Licensing via email !!!

licensing@denbighshire.gov.uk


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Send the clip to the Licensing via email !!!
> 
> licensing@denbighshire.gov.uk


I will contact licensing after the police. Just to see what they say.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (3 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I will contact licensing after the police. Just to see what they say.


You could leave them a "review" here http://taxi-firms.com/rhyl/coastline-taxis-north-wales.taxi


----------



## veloevol (3 Jan 2013)

ROUGH TRANSCRIPT


F: FEMALE M: MALE DRIVER C: CYCLIST

F: I want it obvious I'm recording him.
F: Why'd you stop?
M: I'm going to go back there now
M: When we are in the middle of the road (Mouthful of food) That'll.
Will he still get out the road?
F: SNIGGERING
CAR ACCELERATES
M: INAUDIBLE
F: Just say I had someone in my taxi and they are willing to come forward as a witness as well.
M: INAUDIBLE
F: There he is (LAUGHS)
F: Do you want to put your metre on, then if he does go to the council you can say you were on a job.
M: First light he's had it.
M: You need to ride on the proper side of the road mate.
F: He's following him
M: I got you recording now..
F: Come on car pull over
FEMALE SNIGGERS
M: INAUDIBLE
F: HUH?
F: Where is the little fark?
M: Oh
F: Just realised he's been recording all the time
M: INAUDIBLE
F: Yeah he saw my phone
M: He's gonna escape you
F: Get him
M: You complain about everyone riding everywhere, I've got you recording now pal, Ill put you on youtube.
F: He doesn't want us to argue today does he?
M: No
F: Tell him to pull over.
M: INAUDIBLE
F: Just say 'Can I have a word with you?'
M: I got to watch the taxi (?)
F: Sniggering
M: Can't be arsed with it now.
M: Well all on record now pal. Don't worry.
C: I don't really see what I've done wrong.
M: Try riding in the middle of the road
C: Yeah and I'm allowed to.

----------------------[/media]


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jan 2013)

My speakers must be bad, I didn't realise the passenger was female!


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jan 2013)

veloevol said:


> ROUGH TRANSCRIPT
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHDPKsijz6w
> 
> ...



Pretty close. Some of the muffled stuff I will just leave for the cops to decide. I have written down what I thought was said anyway.


----------



## snapper_37 (3 Jan 2013)

That's pretty nasty stuff, hope you get a good outcome on this Matt.

F: I want it for the office, I'm reporting him.

Sounds like a peeved female taxi driver??


----------



## veloevol (3 Jan 2013)

snapper_37 said:


> That's pretty nasty stuff, hope you get a good outcome on this Matt.
> 
> F: I want it for the office, I'm reporting him.


 Actually on review that was "I want it obvious I'm recording "


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jan 2013)

veloevol said:


> Actually on review that was "I want it obvious I'm recording "


Oh yes! What an odd thing to say.


----------



## snapper_37 (3 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Oh yes! What an odd thing to say.


 
Odd and creepy.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jan 2013)

Sounds like premeditated intimidation with deliberate malice.


----------



## PMarkey (3 Jan 2013)

Well done for keeping calm Mathew ,I would look back through your old video's as it sounds like the female occupant could be possibly a taxi driver that you have filmed previously and holds a grudge ? Also speaking as a parent of a 17 year old with ASD please make aware to the police and local authorities that you are young person with Autistism/Aspergers so that they are aware just in case there is more to this than a driver with a grudge .


Paul


----------



## apb (3 Jan 2013)

What a soap opera. Hope you get this resolved.

They sound like very small people, with very small lives.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jan 2013)

There are a few with Taxi incident's - one with Busy Bee, one with Horizon, and December's close passes feature both Ace and Roberts. One can only assume that the driver has been watching Matt's channel, and decided to get his own back - rather stupidly ! 

These guys will probably talk at the various 'ranks' in the town.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (3 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> There are a few with Taxi incident's - one with Busy Bee, one with Horizon, and December's close passes feature both Ace and Roberts. One can only assume that the driver has been watching Matt's channel, and decided to get his own back - rather stupidly !
> 
> These guys will probably talk grunt at the various 'ranks' in the town.


 
Fixed your spelling for you!


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (3 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> There are a few with Taxi incident's - one with Busy Bee, one with Horizon, and December's close passes feature both Ace and Roberts. One can only assume that the driver has been watching Matt's channel, and decided to get his own back - rather stupidly !
> 
> These guys will probably talk grunt at the various 'ranks' in the town.


 
Fixed your spelling for you!


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> There are a few with Taxi incident's - one with Busy Bee, one with Horizon, and December's close passes feature both Ace and Roberts. One can only assume that the driver has been watching Matt's channel, and decided to get his own back - rather stupidly !
> 
> These guys will probably talk at the various 'ranks' in the town.


I suspect that they are a Coatline taxi driver though.


----------



## Cycling Dan (3 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> My speakers must be bad, I didn't realise the passenger was female!


sounds like a 5year old boy.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jan 2013)

I now hope said people don't find this thread.

Perhaps it might not be a bad idea to remove any mentions of the phone number made in posts here so that if the driver googles their licence plate they don't find this thread.

That being said we've got nothing to be ashamed of, and I can't think of anything in this thread that would even vaguely make it look like Matt was in the wrong.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jan 2013)

Beano1 said:


> Me thinks some of the posters on the first and second pages should be somewhat ashamed at saying ''just let it go''.


 
Hindsight is great isn't it.  Don't forget this main incident wasn't until later on during page 2. Initial incident was minor, but it later 'adds up' when the second incident was mentioned, and the taxi driver's own video is found !!


----------



## Hip Priest (3 Jan 2013)

Beano1 said:


> Me thinks some of the posters on the first and second pages should be somewhat ashamed at saying ''just let it go''.



Ashamed? No. My advice to Matt was well intentioned. When it became clear the incident was more serious than first thought, I held my hands up and admitted I'd called it wrong.


----------



## CopperCyclist (3 Jan 2013)

Something the transcript above misses, which is important is that the passenger calls the driver 'babe' a couple of times - its clear they know each other, and are most likely boyfriend/girlfriend.


----------



## Amanda P (3 Jan 2013)

Just trying to look in objectively for a minute here...

The taxi driver seems to feel intimidated at being caught on camera. Perhaps he doesn't realise that Matthew routinely keeps his camera running at all times.

Once you realise that, then the driver's behaviour isn't so different to Matt's. Ok, so he films him - nothing more than Matt did. He has a word with him - again, nothing more than Matt has done, and no more than many of us would do.

It's only the premeditated nature of the following incident, and the fact that he *did* _follow_ Matthew, and look for him when they lost him, that are disturbing.

Other than that, perhaps they aren't really guilty of 'harassment' or 'intimidation' any more than Matthew is - or any of us who use a camera?


----------



## Dan B (3 Jan 2013)

Yes, I agree. If you discount the harassing behaviour, he isn't _otherwise_ harassing anybody


----------



## Lanzecki (3 Jan 2013)

I just saw it, and notice that it's been removed.

Maybe the youtubers should repost it as has been done before? I understand it's called the Streisland effect.

I'm guessing here, but the drivers are employees of the taxi company. Therefore they wouldn't drive the same car. Matthew mat have had a run in with a different coastline car, but that driver.

The company's not gonna be impresses with their driver using sign written company vehicles in such a manner.

Do the local papers know? Maybe they shouldn't. They'll only get it wrong.


----------



## Hip Priest (3 Jan 2013)

Uncle Phil said:


> It's only the premeditated nature of the following incident, and the fact that he *did* _follow_ Matthew, and look for him when they lost him, that are disturbing.



But these are the very reasons why it is harrassment, and not just a common or garden argument on the road. You can't really discount this bit.


----------



## Amanda P (3 Jan 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> But these are the very reasons why it is harrassment, and not just a common or garden argument on the road. You can't really discount this bit.


Yes, fair point. But if he had not drawn the fact that he was following Matthew and filming him to Matthew's attention, Matthew probably wouldn't even have noticed... but he _did_ draw his attention to that fact, and that, I guess, makes a difference.

However, I suspect that in the taxi-driver's mind, there's no difference between Matthew's behaviour and his own.

And, yes, please re-post the taxi-driver's video, with appropriate tags!


----------



## fossyant (3 Jan 2013)

By magic the video vanishes !


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (3 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> By magic the video vanishes !


Not that the person what posted it thinks that they should be worried about it being seen ? OH No, no not at all!


----------



## Lanzecki (3 Jan 2013)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> Not that the person what posted it thinks that they should be worried about it being seen ? OH No, no not at all!


 
I think it's too late. It's been reposted by one guy already, and several people here have copies  People seem to forget once it's posted on the internet they loose control/ownership.

It vanished from the posters account between 13:30 and 13:45.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jan 2013)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> Not that the person what posted it thinks that they should be worried about it being seen ? OH No, no not at all!


 
I think it might be too late ?


----------



## manalog (3 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> I think it might be too late ?


Definitely! monkeysnutscom Streissand Effect.mp4


----------



## HLaB (3 Jan 2013)

veloevol said:


> ROUGH TRANSCRIPT
> 
> 
> [SNIP]-



That is just plain weird


----------



## markharry66 (3 Jan 2013)

just an observation someway into the video just before the driver says you need to ride on the right side of the road, in the cards wing mirror you get the person who is shooting the videos reflection take a screen print would do it myself but I am on a laptop


----------



## veloevol (3 Jan 2013)

markharry66 said:


> just an observation someway into the video just before the driver says you need to ride on the right side of the road, in the cards wing mirror you get the person who is shooting the videos reflection take a screen print would do it myself but I am on a laptop


02:13?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jan 2013)

Beano1 said:


> Me thinks some of the posters on the first and second pages should be somewhat ashamed at saying ''just let it go''.


I was one of them. I am not ashamed - in truth, the opening post was not very clear about the seriousness of the incident.
I am very uneasy about this whole situation.
Clearly, in a small town, Matt's videos (happy birthday, Matt!) have not gone unnoticed. It seems to me the taxi driver believes to be in the right in saying that Matt is not supposed to ride in the middle of the road, and wants to retaliate with his own video.
This pay back stuff is not good for cyclists as a whole. Uploaded videos of angry cyclists and now of angry taxi drivers? What, the BBC programme was right? Is there a war on?
A couple of months ago I got harassed and filmed by a taxi's passenger, riding home at about midnight.
In honesty, I skipped a red light: the junction was deserted, I usually get grief there from cars as I have to take primary because of a bend in the road, so i rljumped. Immediately the passenger starts shouting, this carries on till the next junction. I am now a bit worried, as I'm in an isolated spot, so I skip the lights again.
The taxi follows, passenger still shouting he caught me on camera.
What made him say that, I wonder? 
By all means, I'm not saying my episode was as serious as Matt's, I'm only noticing there is ill feeling on the roads, can't help thinking you tube videos at times exacerbate that feeling.
Hope Matt gets an apology, but the matter remains that the taxi driver will still think he's in the right, still resent cyclists.


----------



## veloevol (3 Jan 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> A couple of months ago I got harassed and filmed by a taxi's passenger, riding home at about midnight.
> In honesty, I skipped a red light: the junction was deserted, I usually get grief there from cars as I have to take primary because of a bend in the road, so i rljumped. Immediately the passenger starts shouting, this carries on till the next junction. I am now a bit worried, as I'm in an isolated spot, so I skip the lights again.
> The taxi follows, passenger still shouting he caught me on camera.
> What made him say that, I wonder?


 
And did you report this incident?


----------



## BentMikey (3 Jan 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> , but the matter remains that the taxi driver will still think he's in the right, still resent cyclists.


 
To be fair, that likely hasn't changed from before he met or even heard about Matt.


----------



## edindave (3 Jan 2013)

That's an incredible video. Hope it all works out, Matt.

I guess that's at least one taxi driver we won't be seeing on Mastermind... Britain's Dumbest Criminals, maybe.

A professional driver (potentially two of them), not knowing the highway code, and taking another road user to task over road position, in a very creepy manner. Unbelievable!

Hopefully it'll work out in a positive way for the driver, and other taxi drivers will learn from it.
Basic highway code, I mean come on!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jan 2013)

veloevol said:


> And did you report this incident?


No: I don't have a camera.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jan 2013)

BentMikey said:


> To be fair, that likely hasn't changed from before he met or even heard about Matt.


Yeah, probably


----------



## veloevol (3 Jan 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> No: I don't have a camera.


Pen and paper?


----------



## Hip Priest (3 Jan 2013)

veloevol said:


> Pen and paper?


 
Road user does something illegal, other road user films them doing it. What is there to report?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jan 2013)

veloevol said:


> Pen and paper?


It was the early hours of the morning  it was an isolated spot 
Could not tell you the made and model of a car for the life of me anyway 
Don't think the driver was in cahoots with the passenger, guess they were just going my way.
Could maybe have reported the british gas van driver that swore at me a few days later, but my angry feelings never hold more than a couple of hours, think would only really pursue it if somebody put my life in danger.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jan 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> Road user does something illegal, other road user films them doing it. What is there to report?


Bet if I didn't skip the light, he would have beeped at me for being slow at the junction ... or then again, he might have been ok about it 
Anyway, I think it was just the passenger being laud, don't think the driver had something to do with it.


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> By magic the video vanishes !


Not when it is imprinted on my hard drive!


----------



## potsy (3 Jan 2013)

I'm sure they thought it was hilarious at the time, let's hope that opinion changes when they get the call the the police, very weird stuff going on there.
Well done Matthew on your calm behaviour, no way you did anything wrong and I hope you don't have any more instances like this one, stay safe 

Oh, and happy birthday


----------



## PK99 (3 Jan 2013)

The videos together show the taxi driver going a step or two beyond the mouthing off and chasing down that Matt has shown himself doing many times, and far far less than Trafficdroid has shown himself doing in London(Physical assault on another cyclist when he dragged him back at a red light, and a long and aggressive chase down of a van driver over 20 minutes and more which was the full video of the"sandwich" shown in the traffic wars film).

As I said when matt posted his video and before the taxi driver his, it looked very much like the driver was someone Matt had pissed off sometime among his 1500 """incidents""". If that is the case, than Matt can count himself luck that the retribution took the form of a taste of his own video medicine and not the physical assault that many on here have feared for some time would be the outcome.


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jan 2013)

PK99 said:


> As I said when matt posted his video and before the taxi driver his, it looked very much like the driver was someone Matt had ****ed off sometime among his 1500 """incidents""". If that is the case, than Matt can count himself luck that the retribution took the form of a taste of his own video medicine and not the physical assault that many on here have feared for some time would be the outcome.


I have thoroughly checked my videos and files. If he had done something before, I would have found it. I have never seen this guy before (apart from NYE) and his behaviour was very odd then (I am taking that video file with me to show the police).
I have also checked my YT videos to see if he has found himself, and he is in none of them. None of my compilations, and none of the individual videos.

He purposefully targetted me and attempted to force me off the road in my video. He was then in cahoots (fueled by the passenger) to pursue me and 'have a word' or 'record me'.

I have my camera on all the time. My video file has about 30 mins of continuous footage before hand showing that I did not shout abuse at the taxi driver like the passenger said (in one of the comments on my video). This driver had the full intention of following me. I am just grateful that he did nothing worse.


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jan 2013)

BTW I havent done yet so I will do this now: Thank you for all the support about this incident. If it wasnt for comments on here (and the video popping up) then I would not have reported it.

Normally in incidents I report, someone says that I did something wrong which is what might have caused the incident. However, in this case I am certain that my position on the road was defensive (over the bridge) and I did nothing wrong. I didnt get angry or annoyed at the driver (I did get a little scared though).

Thank you guys.


----------



## PK99 (3 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I have thoroughly checked my videos and files. If he had done something before, I would have found it. *I have never seen this guy before* (apart from NYE) and his behaviour was very odd then (I am taking that video file with me to show the police).
> .


 
*Can you be sure about that?* Of all the drivers you have airzounded in anger after they have passed you (as shown in your close pass videos, most of which most of us would not call a close pass) of all the drivers you have remonstrated at - many of whose faces you do not have on video - maybe he is one of those. Clearly he seemed to know you.

The message some her have been giving you is that, if you go round shouting at random people sooner or later some random person is going to get the hump and shout back. And maybe some random person will do more than shout back. What you have to remember is that most of the videos you see posted are in london or other cities - the same individuals may never cross paths again. You live in a small town where few people cycle and are therefore distinctive and no doubt well known. Those here who know your background cut you slack - there are nutters out there who will not. Be careful.


----------



## edindave (3 Jan 2013)

PK99 said:


> Can you be sure about that? Of all the drivers you have airzounded in anger after they have passed you (as shown in your close pass videos, most of which most of us would not call a close pass) of all the drivers you have remonstrated at - many of whose faces you do not have on video - maybe he is one of those. *Clearly he seemed to know you.*
> 
> The message some her have been giving you is that, if you go round shouting at random people sooner or later some random person is going to get the hump and shout back. And maybe some random person will do more than shout back. What you have to remember is that most of the videos you see posted are in london or other cities - the same individuals may never cross paths again. You live in a small town where few people cycle and are therefore distinctive and no doubt well known. Those here who know your background cut you slack - there are nutters out there who will not. Be careful.


 
Or perhaps, just as "clearly", he was acting on instruction from the passenger. It's all conjecture. The passenger did, after all, say things like, "he's escaping", "go babes go", and "get him".


----------



## Sara_H (3 Jan 2013)

oh my goodness - I've just seen the taxi drivers video on YouTube - people like that need to be removed from the road.


----------



## BentMikey (3 Jan 2013)

PK99, please, I think it's time to return to being excellent to Matthew. That line of posting is not.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Jan 2013)

It's fine. You helmet cammers are toughened up to take the rough with the smooth.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jan 2013)

Key words to use when reporting are that you did feel threatened, the police officers will usually help you use the correct terminology when filing in a statement, if it comes to that. By looking at the route you took, you were trying to get away from him, as the route wasn't a logical A to B route, that the driver would have taken.


----------



## Mushroomgodmat (3 Jan 2013)

Lanzecki said:


> I think it's too late. It's been reposted by one guy already, and several people here have copies  People seem to forget once it's posted on the internet they loose control/ownership.
> 
> It vanished from the posters account between 13:30 and 13:45.




Well, you can certainly loose control, but not ownership...

But anyway, back on subject..

I think this video particularly worrying and iv seen as many YouTube cam vids as the next cyclist.

What worries me most is the drivers confidence that he's in the right....and he's not! And he's a professional driver FFs...oh...and he seems willing to prove a point...very nasty stuff


----------



## PK99 (3 Jan 2013)

BentMikey said:


> PK99, please, I think it's time to return to being excellent to Matthew. That line of posting is not.


 
Sorry, but i think it is being excellent to Matthew. He is exactly the same age as my daughter (19 on saturday) and the advice I am giving him is the same as I give her: Claim your space in the world but be careful. Not everyone is as nice as you are and sometimes the world will bite back at you. Treat other people as you would like them to treat you.


----------



## BentMikey (3 Jan 2013)

400bhp said:


> It's fine. You helmet cammers are toughened up to take the rough with the smooth.


Are we though? In reality we're not men and women of extraordinary phlegm, we're not the Vikes, Dragos and CopperCyclists of the world, we're just ordinary people. Why should we have to take rough behaviour, either on here or in real life?



PK99 said:


> Sorry, but i think it is being excellent to Matthew. He is exactly the same age as my daughter (19 on saturday) and the advice I am giving him is the same as I give her: Claim your space in the world but be careful. Not everyone is as nice as you are and sometimes the world will bite back at you. Treat other people as you would like them to treat you.


 
Well, I don't see it the way you imply here. I think there's a significant lack of excellence in the way you're treating Matthew. I perceive your posts as much more along the lines of pushy, aggressive, and rather unkind. Sorry, I don't mean to offend you, and I hope you'll take my comments in the spirit in which I intend them.


----------



## PK99 (3 Jan 2013)

BentMikey said:


> Well, I don't see it the way you imply here. I think there's a significant lack of excellence in the way you're treating Matthew. I perceive your posts as much more along the lines of pushy, aggressive, and rather unkind. *Sorry, I don't mean to offend you, and I hope you'll take my comments in the spirit in which I intend them.*


 
*Understood and accepted.*

If you care to check back, you will find I have been consistent in my advice to Matt and was (one of) the first to take on board the fact that he has Asperger's . There is no unkind intent at all, just genuine concern that through his fuzzy interpretation of the world he might talk himself into danger.

A friend's child, also 19 year old male, is asperger's. A key step for him to go through was understanding that, while he has a view of the world that is, in his head, absolutely correct and consistent, other people do not necessarily share that perspective. eg in exams he used to ignore the easy marks at the beginning of a question ("Everybody knows that!") and go directly to the tough mark at the end to show how good he was.

In my comments i have nothing but Matt's best interests in mind.


----------



## Cycling Dan (3 Jan 2013)

With what has happened i may be worth contacting your local media channels and submit both the videos. You may get it onto online websites through media organisations. If you get the media involved it should provoke a favorable response from company council and police. A response you most likely would not have got without the medias involvement.
The Media i suspect will still be on a mini high after the the war on Britains roads but with this make sure you check what they are going to say about the situation.


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jan 2013)

PK99 said:


> *Can you be sure about that?* Of all the drivers you have airzounded in anger after they have passed you (as shown in your close pass videos, most of which most of us would not call a close pass) of all the drivers you have remonstrated at - many of whose faces you do not have on video - maybe he is one of those. Clearly he seemed to know you.
> 
> The message some her have been giving you is that, if you go round shouting at random people sooner or later some random person is going to get the hump and shout back. And maybe some random person will do more than shout back. What you have to remember is that most of the videos you see posted are in london or other cities - the same individuals may never cross paths again. You live in a small town where few people cycle and are therefore distinctive and no doubt well known. Those here who know your background cut you slack - there are nutters out there who will not. Be careful.


Yes I am sure. If something had happened, I would have it on file. Everything that happens (no matter how minor) I make into a cut file and after a while, delete the original file if it is taking up too much space. So yes, I can be sure that I have never seen this guy before (apart from NYE) because otherwise I would have it on file and I would be able to find it (I have searched all of my files).


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jan 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> With what has happened i may be worth contacting your local media channels and submit both the videos. You may get it onto online websites through media organisations. If you get the media involved it should provoke a favorable response from company council and police. A response you most likely would not have got without the medias involvement.
> The Media i suspect will still be on a mini high after the the war on Britains roads but with this make sure you check what they are going to say about the situation.


I think I will wait until I have made a statement with the police. I dont want to jump the gun and start posting the video everywhere. I posted it on YT with the intention of not taking it to the police. They might even ask for it to be listed private for a while during the investigation.
If the police refuse to take any action, then I will go to the media and council. I wont let this lie!


----------



## Cycling Dan (3 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Yes I am sure. If something had happened, I would have it on file. Everything that happens (no matter how minor) I make into a cut file and after a while, delete the original file if it is taking up too much space. So yes, I can be sure that I have never seen this guy before (apart from NYE) because otherwise I would have it on file and I would be able to find it (I have searched all of my files).


Maybe you should be checking her and she seemed to be the instigator in the event. She was the one pushing the driver to catch you etc. I doubt he was the puppeteer but merely the puppet.
Im no expert but he seemed to just go along with it. He was not stating any orders or things to do, he listioned to the woman. She was telling him to do things and such. When he was stating "i will go this way it" seemed like he was seeking approval.
"He's gonna escape you" Suggest she is the one wanting this
"Get him" once again an order/demand to the driver suggesting again shes the one leading the show.
There are a few other lines said which tend to support what im saying.


----------



## Lanzecki (3 Jan 2013)

PK99 said:


> most of which most of us would not call a close pass)


 
Close passes are close passes because *the rider perceives it was a close pass*. You or I cannot disagree. My idea of a close pass may be different from yours. Also remember that wide angle camera give an appearance of a less close pass.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (3 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I think I will wait until I have made a statement with the police. I dont want to jump the gun and start posting the video everywhere. I posted it on YT with the intention of not taking it to the police. They might even ask for it to be listed private for a while during the investigation.
> If the police refuse to take any action, then I will go to the media and council. I wont let this lie!


The media is like a 500lb gorilla, when you start to dance with them , you don't stop dancing until they want to. I would be very , very, wary of trying to achieve any sort of result by using the media , history is riddled with stories of people who have been brought low by the story they thought they were trying use.


----------



## edindave (3 Jan 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> Maybe you should be checking her and she seemed to be the instigator in the event. She was the one pushing the driver to catch you etc. I doubt he was the puppeteer but merely the puppet.
> Im no expert but he seemed to just go along with it. He was not stating any orders or things to do, he listioned to the woman. She was telling him to do things and such. When he was stating "i will go this way it" seemed like he was seeking approval.
> "He's gonna escape you" Suggest she is the one wanting this
> "Get him" once again an order/demand to the driver suggesting again shes the one leading the show.
> There are a few other lines said which tend to support what im saying.


 
Kind of agree with this impression of the video... The driver didn't come across as particularly aggressive. He did show some hesitancy at what he was being encouraged to do. I recall the passenger saying "why did you stop" and goading him on, and him saying at one point something like "I have to think about the licence" although that was a bit muffled so I may have misheard.

I hope the chap doesn't lose his livelihood over what may have been him trying to impress a lady. It would be a very bitter lesson.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (3 Jan 2013)

edindave said:


> Kind of agree with this impression of the video... The driver didn't come across as particularly aggressive. He did show some hesitancy at what he was being encouraged to do. I recall the passenger saying "why did you stop" and goading him on, and him saying at one point something like "I have to think about the licence" although that was a bit muffled so I may have misheard.
> 
> I hope the chap doesn't lose his livelihood over what may have been him trying to impress a lady. It would be a very bitter lesson.


 
Couldn't he have just said no? And I think it was him that came up with the idea of saying 'now we've got you on camera' or something along the lines of that, he wasn't very aggressive but it is intimidating having someone following you about and then shouting out of their window.


----------



## Cycling Dan (3 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> Couldn't he have just said no? And I think it was him that came up with the idea of saying 'now we've got you on camera' or something along the lines of that, he wasn't very aggressive but it is intimidating having someone following you about and then shouting out of their window.


I would argue seeking approval.
He wants to look good in front of her and does this by follow his lady friends demands.
I would bet this was planned before the camera starts rolling so we can only have a quess


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jan 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> I would argue seeking approval.
> He wants to look good in front of her and does this by follow his lady friends demands.
> I would bet this was planned before the camera starts rolling so we can only have a quess


If you compare their video with mine, they start recording after the bridge. So when he nearly drove into me, he clearly had the intention of having a go. Whether the passenger instigated the matter (which is what it sounds like) is another thing. But she keeps commenting on my video (which you can see) with utter rubbish. What amazes me is how they still think that they are in the right.


----------



## PK99 (3 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Yes I am sure. If something had happened, I would have it on file. Everything that happens (no matter how minor) I make into a cut file and after a while, delete the original file if it is taking up too much space. So yes, I can be sure that I have never seen this guy before (apart from NYE) because otherwise I would have it on file and I would be able to find it (I have searched all of my files).



Matt, does your file have in it the face of every driver you have interacted with? Certainly some of your close pass videos do not show faces, or driver, at all!


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jan 2013)

I know that not everyone who is on YT is on here but apparently someone has rung the taxi firm and spoken to them about this. The woman on the phone said that she has seen the video and the driver is in BIG trouble.


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jan 2013)

PK99 said:


> Matt, does your file have in it the face of every driver you have interacted with? Certainly some of your close pass videos do not show faces, or driver, at all!


No. The camera is positioned ontop of my helmet so it is very difficult to get a face when a car passes. However, from memory I have a good description of the driver and passenger (even though the driver tried to cover his face).


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> Couldn't he have just said no? And I think it was him that came up with the idea of saying 'now we've got you on camera' or something along the lines of that, he wasn't very aggressive but it is intimidating having someone following you about and then shouting out of their window.


Yes, it is scary. I get shouted at by people in cars, mostly when I commute at night. Driver and passenger were out of order towards Matt, no doubt here.
Nevertheless I sense a "want to be like the big London boys, show them cyclist have a right to be on the road".
It seems Jaz now has also armed himself with a cam!
Well, boys, we do not live in London and you do not have the experience of the London cam-cyclists.
Matt and Jaz, when there is only a few cyclist about in town, it is easy for somebody, their friends or family to get you back for an alleged slight on the roads. It could lead to 
Matt, didn't recently family of a truck driver you uploaded a video of track you to cycle chat?
You say you don't tell your parents half of what happens on the bike, or they would stop you cycling. So you do realize you are pushing it a wee bit at times  (not in this instance, of course)
The bottom line of my post is, I guess, caution out there!
@BentMickey : you and the London you tube uploaders are a role model for the young ones on this forum: stress about safety before confrontation ... please?


----------



## PK99 (3 Jan 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @BentMickey : you and the London you tube uploaders are a role model for the young ones on this forum: *stress about safety before confrontation ... please?*


 
wot he said ^^^^^^^


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jan 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Matt, didn't recently family of a truck driver you uploaded a video of track you to cycle chat?


A 13 year old girl yes. That has been dealt with though (I apologised for any miscomfort that I may have caused to the family).

In this situation though, I am going to do no apologising o the sort. I am CERTAIN that I have done nothing wrong. There was nothing wrong with my cycling and nothing wrong with my attitude.
The only cycling misdameaner that I may have done was filter past one car into the ASL, but that was just to get away from the taxi.
I DID NOTHING WRONG!

Why is everyone refering to other things? I saw this guy on NYE and he showed a little impatience but it didnt bother me, just a usual thing. Then I saw him on NYD and he has clearly over reacted. With the aid of his passenger/partner, they pursued me around town, chasing and chastising me. THAT WAS WRONG!


----------



## BentMikey (3 Jan 2013)

I don't see what Matthew is doing that you think is unsafe? As for him not wanting his parents to see what life is like on the roads, that's more of a condemnation of UK car culture, and not of Matthew specifically.

FWIW I'm in a much worse position than any of you in small towns with few cyclists. I'm by far the most identifiable and recogniseable cyclist in my area.


----------



## PK99 (3 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> *Why is everyone referring to other things?*


 
And there you have encapsulated it Matt. 

*You cannot isolate events and treat them as independent*. From the videos the driver and or passenger felt they had previous with you and knew you were a you tube poster.

Are you aware of Theory of Mind deficit as it relates to Asperger's? : *Theory of mind* is the ability to attribute mental states—beliefs, intents, desires, pretending, knowledge, etc.—to oneself and others and to understand that others have beliefs, desires, and intentions that are different from one's own.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (3 Jan 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Yes, it is scary. I get shouted at by people in cars, mostly when I commute at night. Driver and passenger were out of order towards Matt, no doubt here.
> Nevertheless I sense a "want to be like the big London boys, show them cyclist have a right to be on the road".
> It seems Jaz now has also armed himself with a cam!
> Well, boys, we do not live in London and you do not have the experience of the London cam-cyclists.
> ...


 

Paisley is a small town and I am well aware that unlike London, I'm likely to come across someone I've previously met again but most of my riding is done on country roads, away from the towns and cities. I've never gotten into a confrontation with anyone while I've been cycling and I'm going to try to avoid it for as long as possible. When I'm riding, I'm either out enjoying myself or I'm going from A-B (my bike comes everywhere with me, whether I'm just going to the shops, picking up a parcel from the post office etc) and now that I've got a camera, it doesn't mean that I'm going to be trying to get into any altercations.


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> Paisley is a small town and I am well aware that unlike London, I'm likely to come across someone I've previously met again but most of my riding is done on country roads, away from the towns and cities. I've never gotten into a confrontation with anyone while I've been cycling and I'm going to try to avoid it for as long as possible. When I'm riding, I'm either out enjoying myself or I'm going from A-B (my bike comes everywhere with me, whether I'm just going to the shops, picking up a parcel from the post office etc) and now that I've got a camera, it doesn't mean that I'm going to be trying to get into any altercations.


If I wanted an altercation, dont you think that I would have said something or stood my ground?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (3 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> If I wanted an altercation, dont you think that I would have said something or stood my ground?


 
My post wasn't directed at you and I know you were just ignoring them, that's probably the best thing to do in a situation like that.


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> My post wasn't directed at you and I know you were just ignoring them, that's probably the best thing to do in a situation like that.


My post wasnt directed at you either. It was more to whom was bothered by it.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (3 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> My post wasnt directed at you either. It was more to whom was bothered by it.


 
My mistake.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jan 2013)

PK99 said:


> wot he said ^^^^^^^


I'm a


----------



## PK99 (3 Jan 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I'm a


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Jan 2013)

BentMikey said:


> I don't see what Matthew is doing that you think is unsafe? As for him not wanting his parents to see what life is like on the roads, that's more of a condemnation of UK car culture, and not of Matthew specifically.
> 
> FWIW I'm in a much worse position than any of you in small towns with few cyclists. I'm by far the most identifiable and recogniseable cyclist in my area.


Confronting drivers, uploading videos on you tube, leaving himself openly recognizable in what he does is dangerous imo.
I dare say you can handle yourself, anyway you know what you're getting yourself into. A wee bit of daredevil spices up life, no? 
What use is "condemning UK car culture" gonna be to young whippet Matt when he's lying in a ditch with a black eye, his bike smashed on top of him?
Ah, but he was right! Cycle chat told him so!
As I said, I am uneasy about all of this, sorry, I think you should not stress the "being right" in your posts, I think you should also warn about the dangers of confrontation in some instances.



Matthew_T said:


> I DID NOTHING WRONG!
> With the aid of his passenger/partner, they pursued me around town, chasing and chastising me. THAT WAS WRONG!


 
Yes, Matt, you did nothing wrong at all. They were wrong all the way.
But maybe at some other time you had a confrontation with one of their friends or family, they wanted to get back at you.


----------



## Boris Bajic (4 Jan 2013)

Troubling stuff and the car occupants are a strange breed. Unpleasant and somehow spiteful.

My daughter (a keen cyclist and now a driver) is 19. She is working abroad at present, but when in the UK she rides long distances through towns, cities and deep,deep countryside.

I taught her to wobble along in car parks and shed her stabilisers and taught her how to ride on the road. Incidents like the one covered by this thread will resonate with me and other parents like me who have cycling offspring of Matthew's age.

I do not blame the (dreadful) behaviour of the car occupants on Matthew, but I do draw a correlation between his own Youtube posts over the months and the unpleasant and unwarranted treatment he seems to be receiving in the new footage.

Had any of my (keen cyclist) children behaved, honked, arm-waved and shouted at motorists as the OP has in the past (and if I'd heard about it) I would have spoken to them sternly. The sort of Airzound vigilante who has been filming his own policing of Rhyl motorists over several months will not have gone unnoticed and will certainly have ruffled some feathers.

The Minicab occupants are ghastly and bullying and wrong and weird.... But I say again what I and others have said many times before: Ill-considered and shouty headcam vigilantism is not the way to go. Enjoy the ride and ride for enjoyment.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Jan 2013)

On a lighter note, next time somebody shouts at this middle aged little slow woman while on her bike, they are gonna get it! 
.... I've just fitted a Marathon Original tyre using only my bare hands! 
Good night all, hope you presents were good, Matt


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Jan 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> On a lighter note, next time somebody shouts at this middle aged little slow woman while on her bike, they are gonna get it!
> .... I've just fitted a Marathon Original tyre using only my bare hands!
> Good night all, hope you presents were good, Matt


Huh? Presents? I havent had any. (I prefer money though).


----------



## BentMikey (4 Jan 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Confronting drivers, uploading videos on you tube, leaving himself openly recognizable in what he does is dangerous imo.


 
Yeah, not really. The danger isn't increased by people knowing you carry a camera, I believe, but a little reduced. The real danger comes from bad drivers, so discouraging repeats of that behaviour is the best strategy.

Besides, hiding your head from bullies is only going to make the problem worse, and make no mistake, people will try to bully cyclists. Knowing that there will be consequences without any doubt at all will do more to discourage them and more to discourage future bad driving from them.


----------



## potsy (4 Jan 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @BentMickey : you and the London you tube uploaders are a role model for the young ones on this forum: stress about safety before confrontation ... please?


Is it just me that had a giggle at Bent Mickey?


----------



## 400bhp (4 Jan 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> With what has happened i may be worth contacting your local media channels and submit both the videos. You may get it onto online websites through media organisations. If you get the media involved it should provoke a favorable response from company council and police. A response you most likely would not have got without the medias involvement.
> The Media i suspect will still be on a mini high after the the war on Britains roads but with this make sure you check what they are going to say about the situation.


 
I don't think stuff like that helps, more so with Matthew.

It's with the police, let them deal with it.


----------



## Hip Priest (4 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Is it just me that had a giggle at Bent Mickey?



Sounds like a character from Only Fools & Horses. "I got these Russian video recorders off Bent Mickey".


----------



## Mugshot (4 Jan 2013)

The video which was posted by the taxi driver is not directed at Matt, the video is titled "Monkeysnuts is a tit", if you don't know Monkeysnuts is Matts youtube pseudonym. I think it's quite clear that the video has been posted as a response to Matts videos of his 1500 incidents, not to his taking the lane on NYE/NYD.


Matthew_T said:


> Why is everyone refering to other things?


Because Matt it would appear that this incident could well be the result of "other things"
I don't think I have commented on one of Matts videos for over 12 months. I used to suggest that his films had the potential to get him into trouble when somebody really took umbridge at them, rightly or wrongly I tired of the usual suspects jumping in telling Matt that as he was young and was learning and that as motorists were all scum bags he should carry on. Others have tried to help Matt, with similar results. You were also advised to protect your anonymity more effectively having posted your full name and video footage of your house to which you replied, if I remember correctly, "Why should I, I'm not scared of anyone" 
I've read and reread this post trying to avoid it sounding like an "I told you so", it really isn't meant to but I think I'm failing. I want you to be safe on the roads (I want all of us to be safe on the roads) make a resolution (I hear they're very popular at the moment) that you're going to think very long and very hard about every single video before you post it.
The actions of the taxi driver are reprehensible the fortunate thing is that he was stupid enough to film it, the next one that follows you may not. Take it as a final wake up call, review your youtube account, remove things like wheel spinning vans and airzound abuse. Don't let this incident drop, the taxi driver needs to learn that actions have consequences, but the fact is you do too.
Best of luck with getting a good result with the taxi driver


----------



## PK99 (4 Jan 2013)

Mugshot said:


> The video which was posted by the taxi driver is not directed at Matt, the video is titled "Monkeysnuts is a tit", if you don't know Monkeysnuts is Matts youtube pseudonym. I think it's quite clear that the video has been posted as a response to Matts videos of his 1500 incidents, not to his taking the lane on NYE/NYD.
> 
> Because Matt it would appear that this incident could well be the result of "other things"
> I don't think I have commented on one of Matts videos for over 12 months. I used to suggest that his films had the potential to get him into trouble when somebody really took umbridge at them, rightly or wrongly I tired of the usual suspects jumping in telling Matt that as he was young and was learning and that as motorists were all scum bags he should carry on. Others have tried to help Matt, with similar results. You were also advised to protect your anonymity more effectively having posted your full name and video footage of your house to which you replied, if I remember correctly, "Why should I, I'm not scared of anyone"
> ...



Good, sound advice: Matt heed it for your own good!


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> You say you don't tell your parents half of what happens on the bike, or they would stop you cycling. So you do realize you are pushing it a wee bit at times  (not in this instance, of course)


 
Hang on, most of us never tell our 'important' half about what goes on. She only finds out when I have bits missing, and it's obvious !!


----------



## subaqua (4 Jan 2013)

just send a copy of the video the taxi driver made to the licensing authority. he clearly says he can't stop or he will lose his licence. unless rhyl licensing is as toothless as the PCO in London


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2013)

subaqua said:


> just send a copy of the video the taxi driver made to the licensing authority. he clearly says he can't stop or he will lose his licence. unless rhyl licensing is as toothless as the PCO in London


 
I have a feeling Denbighshire Licensing already know about this, as the Taxi Company is aware/Police are investigating. Oh and North Wales Police don't pussy foot around drivers. They are very strict (I'm regularly in Rhyl/Prestatyn from March-October).


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Jan 2013)

subaqua said:


> just send a copy of the video the taxi driver made to the licensing authority. he clearly says he can't stop or he will lose his licence. unless rhyl licensing is as toothless as the PCO in London


Someone (not on here) has already emailed them.


> Hello
> 
> I’ve just found a video of someone driving a Coastline Taxis (of Rhyl) car, in a disturbing and dishonest manner (ie 1:10), with the sole intent of harassing someone on a bicycle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Jan 2013)

Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2013)

It's deffo being investigated !!


----------



## campbellab (4 Jan 2013)

edindave said:


> I hope the chap doesn't lose his livelihood over what may have been him trying to impress a lady. It would be a very bitter lesson.


 
I wouldn't want to get into a taxi with such a person and dont believe many others would either.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Jan 2013)

campbellab said:


> I wouldn't want to get into a taxi with such a person and dont believe many others would either.


 
My dad was assistant chief exec for a local council and when I told him that a taxi driver had stopped in a junction and got out of his car to try and pick a fight with a friend of mine on the pavement (whom he thought had thrown something at his car). My dad told me that the licensed taxi driver needed to be reported because taxi drivers have a responsibility to carry the old, infirm and vulnerable, which means they have a duty not to overlook their responsibilities when they get mardy about something.

IMO taxi drivers should have the same calm outlook that security staff / bouncers should have - in theory you should be able to wind up a bouncer all night long and they should _not _react in a negative way. I once got beaten up in a unprovoked attack by security staff I had hired to work at a large even I was promoting, but that's a story for another time


----------



## Mushroomgodmat (4 Jan 2013)

campbellab said:


> I wouldn't want to get into a taxi with such a person and dont believe many others would either.


 
Im on the fence...one part of me says take his license, but the other says give the guy a chance to redeem himself - make him redo his test, get him on a cycling coarse, make him apologize, dock his pay, suspend him etc....If he can prove, and make an effort to change his ways Id be happy with that.

One things for sure though, something most defiantly has to be done. This kinda attitude is so common in non cycling car drivers.. my dad thought that way, my friends think that way....everyone I know pretty much assumes that cyclists should be in the gutter. Its an attitude that's so common that its become normal behavior. So this is a prime example to raise awareness and shouldn't be squandered.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Jan 2013)

I could be wrong, but I think the majority of taxi drivers are self-employed and pay the taxi firms for 'radio and car hire' rather than being actual employees.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I could be wrong, but I think the majority of taxi drivers are self-employed and pay the taxi firms for 'radio and car hire' rather than being actual employees.


 
If that is the case then they will be deemed "workers" under legislation. Regardless, whether sacked or asked "you can't pick up jobs for us any more", it amounts to the same thing.

I guess black-balling also goes on a lot with cab firms too.


----------



## mangaman (4 Jan 2013)

Mushroomgodmat said:


> Im on the fence...one part of me says take his license, but the other says give the guy a chance to redeem himself - make him redo his test, get him on a cycling coarse, make him apologize, dock his pay, suspend him etc....If he can prove, and make an effort to change his ways Id be happy with that.
> 
> One things for sure though, something most defiantly has to be done. This kinda attitude is so common in non cycling car drivers.. my dad thought that way, my friends think that way....everyone I know pretty much assumes that cyclists should be in the gutter. Its an attitude that's so common that its become normal behavior. So this is a prime example to raise awareness and shouldn't be squandered.


 
I have to disagree.

The evidence seems to suggest he harrassed and someone filmed the harrassment of Matthew to "get their own back" on the fact he had posted films of perceived bad driving.

Regardless of whether Matthew has posted stuff in the past that was over the top, the taxi driver's video was pre-meditated and completely indefensible.

I can't believe people are trying to excuse him by saying he was only trying to impress the lady doing the filming or are worrying about him losing his livelihood.

He is a professional driver of the public on public roads and I'm sure he'll come up with all kinds of excuses, from "a bigger girl made me do it" - to "I have a family of 16 to feed" etc etc.

The fact is he has shown he is not fit to do the job he's paid for and should seek employment elsewhere, away from somewhere where he puts peoples' lives at risk.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Jan 2013)

Quite, and isn't 'getting your own back' something most people grow out of some time around their discovery that Santa isn't real?

Moral indignation is useless, but changing your mind is a sign of intelligence.


----------



## BentMikey (4 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Hang on, most of us never tell our 'important' half about what goes on. She only finds out when I have bits missing, and it's obvious !!


 
Yes exactly. That's what I was trying to say!


----------



## veloevol (4 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> changing your mind is a sign of intelligence.


 
We're screwed then


----------



## subaqua (4 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> I have a feeling Denbighshire Licensing already know about this, as the Taxi Company is aware/Police are investigating. Oh and North Wales Police don't pussy foot around drivers. They are very strict (I'm regularly in Rhyl/Prestatyn from March-October).


 I greww up in N Wales. I know all about Heddle Goggledd Cymru they were well versed in motoring offences well before brainstorm joined . the PCO in London isn't the police - its the licensing authority and as Gaz and other on here will say it is fairly toothless and starts a catch 22 as they say taxi drivers breaking the law is the polices responsibility and the police say its the PCO responsibility. 

glad to see that it is being investigated


----------



## veloevol (4 Jan 2013)

subaqua said:


> I greww up in N Wales. I know all about Heddle Goggledd Cymru they were well versed in motoring offences well before brainstorm joined . the PCO in London isn't the police - its the licensing authority and as Gaz and other on here will say it is fairly toothless and starts a catch 22 as they say taxi drivers breaking the law is the polices responsibility and the police say its the PCO responsibility.


 
PCO is a racket, as is the black cab.


----------



## subaqua (4 Jan 2013)

veloevol said:


> PCO is a racket, as is the black cab.


 
This i know.


----------



## Boris Bajic (4 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Quite, and isn't 'getting your own back' something *most people grow out of some time around their discovery that Santa isn't real?*
> 
> Moral indignation is useless, but changing your mind is a sign of intelligence.


 
I hear this 'No santa' conspiracy theory a lot. People get a kick out of arguing against the obvious.

OK, if Santa isn't real answer me this: How is it that every year I get an extra present, marked 'from Santa' on the label, which is an item that only my wife knows I want or need? 

It is clear to me (abundantly clear) that she hears it from me, writes a letter to Santa and he provides the gift. If any further proof were needed, it is usually wrapped in a paper other than the one she wraps my gift from her in.

No Santa? Yeah, really!


----------



## Hip Priest (4 Jan 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> I hear this 'No santa' conspiracy theory a lot. People get a kick out of arguing against the obvious.
> 
> OK, if Santa isn't real answer me this: How is it that every year I get an extra present, marked 'from Santa' on the label, which is an item that only my wife knows I want or need?
> 
> ...



Tell me about it. Every year my wife receives gifts of flowers, chocolates and lingerie, and they're not from me. Explain that Santa-deniers!!!


----------



## veloevol (4 Jan 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> Tell me about it. Every year my wife receives gifts of flowers, chocolates and lingerie, and they're not from me. Explain that Santa-deniers!!!


(Cough)


----------



## BentMikey (4 Jan 2013)

I dunno if I agree with all the hung, drawn, and quartered crowd. I mean sure, that was inappropriate behaviour from the taxi driver and passenger, but was it really that bad? Don't get me wrong, they need a firm reality check to stop it right there and before there is any escalation, but more than that?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Jan 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> I hear this 'No santa' conspiracy theory a lot. People get a kick out of arguing against the obvious.
> 
> OK, if Santa isn't real answer me this: How is it that every year I get an extra present, marked 'from Santa' on the label, which is an item that only my wife knows I want or need?
> 
> ...



Damn, maybe I've spent too many years on the naughty list!

I've changed my mind about Santa, partly in the hope of making my way onto the 'nice' list and partly to try and make myself look intelligent.


----------



## Boris Bajic (4 Jan 2013)

BentMikey said:


> I dunno if I agree with all the hung, drawn, and quartered crowd. I mean sure, that was inappropriate behaviour from the taxi driver and passenger, but was it really that bad? Don't get me wrong, they need a firm reality check to stop it right there and before there is any escalation, but more than that?


 
People want to hang, draw and quarter Santa? This is too dreadful for words!

A few posts ago there were deniers saying he didn't even exist. Now it's like the Inquisition!

This is a cycling thread. I wasn't expecting the Spanish Inquisition!


----------



## Hip Priest (4 Jan 2013)

BentMikey said:


> I dunno if I agree with all the hung, drawn, and quartered crowd. I mean sure, that was inappropriate behaviour from the taxi driver and passenger, but was it really that bad? Don't get me wrong, they need a firm reality check to stop it right there and before there is any escalation, but more than that?



I agree. 

I hope he gets a stern talking to by his boss, but I wouldn't want him to lose his job. Ultimately he was just trying to give Matt a taste of his own medicine by filming him doing something wrong. It backfired because Matt did nothing wrong.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Jan 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> People want to hang, draw and quarter Santa? This is too dreadful for words!
> 
> A few posts ago there were deniers saying he didn't even exist. Now it's like the Inquisition!
> 
> This is a cycling thread. I wasn't expecting the Spanish Inquisition!



NOBODY expects the Spanish Inquisition!


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (4 Jan 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> People want to hang, draw and quarter Santa? This is too dreadful for words!
> 
> A few posts ago there were deniers saying he didn't even exist. Now it's like the Inquisition!
> 
> This is a cycling thread. I wasn't expecting the Spanish Inquisition!


 Nobody expe ... No, I can't do it.


----------



## veloevol (4 Jan 2013)

BentMikey said:


> I dunno if I agree with all the hung, drawn, and quartered crowd. I mean sure, that was inappropriate behaviour from the taxi driver and passenger, but was it really that bad? Don't get me wrong, they need a firm reality check to stop it right there and before there is any escalation, but more than that?


 
I'm with the nip it in the bud crowd, this will happen again if the driver is not taken off the road. Surely their actions when both videos are taken into account constitute a crime of some description. We've had years of 'anti-social' law reform but this can happen with impunity?


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Jan 2013)

I am now back from the police station. I had a meeting with the inspector and the licensing enforcement officer from the council.

Apparently this morning, the guy rung in to make a complaint. He said that I had been abusive and threatening on Marsh road (just before the vid started) and that I was purposefully blocking his way preventing him from overtaking.
I had my laptop with me and showed the two gentleman the video of the whole length of Marsh Road. Not once did I see the driver. The first time was when I was on the bridge.

The inspector wasnt very happy with this.

I explained the two other occassions on NYE that I saw him but the inspector said that unless when the passenger swore at me the driver slowed down, it would be difficult to get two cases of harassment (you need two). The NYD vid though was definately harassment.

The inspector said that the council could do far more damage than the police in this situation (take his license away).The police will put a harassment warning by his name so that if he does it again, "he will get locked up". The councilman also said that he had a previous with this guy and he is known to the council. He then said that as I passed the police station on NYD, there was a police car following the guy which was seen on CCTV.

I gave a statement to the councilman and burned the videos on to two discs for them both.

I cannot comment on what has happened yet but the driver is coming in tonight to make a statement and the video of Marsh road will be shown to him. It seems like there will be a good outcome though.


----------



## BentMikey (4 Jan 2013)

veloevol said:


> I'm with the nip it in the bud crowd, this will happen again if the driver is not taken off the road. Surely their actions when both videos are taken into account constitute a crime of some description. We've had years of 'anti-social' law reform but this can happen with impunity?


 
Oh, I agree, I thought that was much along the lines of what I posted? He does need a consequence and to make sure this behaviour doesn't escalate, but I'm not sure it should be as much as loss of taxi licence.


----------



## veloevol (4 Jan 2013)

The camera never lies but 'some' taxi drivers do

*Edit generalisation


----------



## Mushroomgodmat (4 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I am now back from the police station........Apparently this morning, the guy rung in to make a complaint. He said that I had been abusive and threatening on Marsh road (just before the vid started) and that I was purposefully blocking his way preventing him from overtaking......showed the two gentleman the video of the whole length of Marsh Road. Not once did I see the driver. The first time was when I was on the bridge......
> 
> .......The inspector wasnt very happy with this.


 

lol owned!

Its fantastic that A: He tried to get to the police first in the hope that he would be able to somehow put him in the clear...and B: it failed so brilliantly!

On another note - what happens exactly if your found lying to the police then?


----------



## mangaman (4 Jan 2013)

BentMikey said:


> Oh, I agree, I thought that was much along the lines of what I posted? He does need a consequence and to make sure this behaviour doesn't escalate, but I'm not sure it should be as much as loss of taxi licence.


 
Judging by Matthew's last post, this guy has previous.

He was known to the council already and has already lied to the police about this incident.

The problem with trying to slap these people's wrists but allow them to keep driving is a significant minority will continue to misbehave - look at how many speeders lose their license by gradually accrueing points (ie not learning from their mistakes)

It sounds as if this guy has already been given a chance and has blown it.


----------



## veloevol (4 Jan 2013)

Mushroomgodmat said:


> what happens exactly if your found lying to the police then?


 
Isn't there a copper about?

Good work Matthew.


----------



## BentMikey (4 Jan 2013)

Yeah, perhaps I'm completely wrong then.


----------



## edindave (4 Jan 2013)

mangaman said:


> Judging by Matthew's last post, this guy has previous.
> 
> He was known to the council already and has already lied to the police about this incident.
> 
> ...


 
This definitely changes my opinion on the matter.


----------



## davefb (4 Jan 2013)

bit confused..


in what way threatening?

threatening to do what exactly , be run over?


beggers belief when you think about it, without the video what might have happened? after all the taxi driver had a witness..


----------



## campbellab (4 Jan 2013)

BentMikey said:


> I dunno if I agree with all the hung, drawn, and quartered crowd. I mean sure, that was inappropriate behaviour from the taxi driver and passenger, but was it really that bad? Don't get me wrong, they need a firm reality check to stop it right there and before there is any escalation, but more than that?


 
If you saw someone acting dangerously and followed them to record them and handed it to the police, or put it online if the police didn't care that's a stand up thing to do if you're acting for public safety.

To follow a vulnerable road user around, who isn't doing anything dangerous, in an intimdating way isn't the actions of someone you want transporting random people. Its debatable they should still be allowed to drive if that is how they abuse the privilege .

People make mistakes when driving which leads to losing their license and livelihood. This can be momentary lapses of concentration which I can sympathise with. Premeditated malicious actions dont receive any sympathy from me.

Looks like the further info Matt has received just goes to show what a nasty person this is.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2013)

Previous eh.

This is why you need to report idiots like this. If they are that bad, they will have 'previous' - similar happened to me, reported it, despite the police not being able to act upon it, my report 'added' to the history they had on the driver.

What's the saying - 'hissed on his chips' !


----------



## ComedyPilot (4 Jan 2013)

Well, that's quite a thread.

Too long cyclists, pedestrians and careful drivers have cowered to the jack boot of careless/dangerous/aggressive/obnoxious drivers.

I have no sympathy for the thug masquerading as a 'professional' driver - he's not. He's a farking grunt with a piece of paper that allows him to drive. I don't give a sh*t about any hardship that may come to him as a result of tis, because that's called personal responsibility.

I would guess that Matthew rides past THOUSANDS of law abiding motorists on his travels with nothing as much as a backward glance, as they drive safely. It's the idiots that stand out, and they are the ones that should feel hunted and under pressure.

Ciao.


----------



## Gary E (4 Jan 2013)

I've been following this thread for a while now and first of all let me just say to Matthew that while I agree you did nothing wrong, remember these nut jobs don't need much of an excuse to escalate things, stay safe out there!

While I've found it very interesting (especially that the taxi driver was stupid enough to let the in-car footage go public) I think that you should deal with the issue and then (if you want to) let us know what happened afterwards.

As some of the previous posters have said, a friend is someone who tells you what you need to know and not what you want to know. Stay safe and take advise from people who know you, your circumstances and the area you cycle in not just a bunch of people (myself included) on a web site.

I realise I've just contradicted myself by giving you advise and then telling you not to take advise from people on the net but hopefully you're old enough and wise enough to take something from what I've said - please put your own interests (and potentially your safety) first and worry a little less about entertaining others.

This wasn't supposed to come across like a lecture, merely a note of caution from someone who you have both entertained and informed with your posts so far


----------



## campbellab (4 Jan 2013)

No chance of booking him under wasting police time for lying about Matt's actions?


----------



## ComedyPilot (4 Jan 2013)

campbellab said:


> No chance of booking him under wasting police time for lying about Matt's actions?


That's down to the police, and I dare say the licensing authority.


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Jan 2013)

campbellab said:


> No chance of booking him under wasting police time for lying about Matt's actions?


That is down to the police. But the inspector said that he wasnt very happy about the lying. If they want to act on that instead of the harassment, then thats what he is most likely to get done for (unless he approaches me again).


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Jan 2013)

The inspector has now called me. He has issued the guy with an harassment order as the driver was purposefully and intentionally following and harassing me.

When the driver mentioned about Marsh road, the inspector said that he has seen the whole video (including before marsh road) and the driver was nowhere to be seen. Apparently the guys face dropped .
The police case is now closed and he suggested that I take the video down as the driver was concerned that people might approach him. I have taken the video down not because I feel sorry for the driver, but because the inspector has been very helpful and issued him the HO even though there was one incident (you need two). I am very grateful for what the police have done on this occassion.


----------



## Hip Priest (4 Jan 2013)

Glad it was resolved to your satisfaction Matthew.

And as I said earlier, it was great to see you responding so calmly to provocation.


----------



## Mushroomgodmat (4 Jan 2013)

Well done Matt, really good result.

Although....it's a shame you have removed the video, I wouldn't have been so kind, in fact I'd keep it active to help raise awareness, I think it's only fair, afterall, if the taxi driver was worried about people approaching him then he only has himself to blame.... I really don't see why that's your problem.

Have you heard anything from the taxi company?


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Jan 2013)

Mushroomgodmat said:


> Have you heard anything from the taxi company?


No. But I think that the council will be dealing with that.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (4 Jan 2013)

Well done Matthew. You handled this whole thing very well and I think the result is pleasing. Each result like this is another small contribution to achieving the kind of culture change we need on the roads; we just have to keep chipping away..


----------



## campbellab (4 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> When the driver mentioned about Marsh road, the inspector said that he has seen the whole video (including before marsh road) and the driver was nowhere to be seen. Apparently the guys face dropped .


 
Brilliant


----------



## BentMikey (4 Jan 2013)

Well done Matthew! I think you can be extremely proud of your behaviour and how you handled yourself. You rock!!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Jan 2013)

Calm = win.

Good work fella.


----------



## Cycling Dan (4 Jan 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Yes, it is scary. I get shouted at by people in cars, mostly when I commute at night. Driver and passenger were out of order towards Matt, no doubt here.
> Nevertheless I sense a "want to be like the big London boys, show them cyclist have a right to be on the road".
> It seems Jaz now has also armed himself with a cam!
> Well, boys, we do not live in London and you do not have the experience of the London cam-cyclists.
> ...


The little girl tracking the video down is hardly hard to be frank. Type the plate into Google the video will show up. Then you can find the video in this forums posts as it would be indexed by Google or even more simple... goodle cycling forums and have a look at its contents.


----------



## CopperCyclist (4 Jan 2013)

Whilst on a technical level I think you could argue the two course of conduct with the inspector.... on the whole the situation has been dealt with in a very common sense way, and personally, I'd be happy.

As for the taxi driver lying to the police about your actions - if he's done it to try and make a complaint about your (made up) actions, then it's a plain simple case of pervert the course of justice, that under the Home Office Counting Rules should be recorded as such. Yes he could get arrested, yes he could go to court - straight to Crown Court too for that offence - and yes, he could be in serious trouble.

Again, sounds like a 'common sense' approach has been taken and he's been warned instead. I'm less sure on this one - my personal feelings is that someone who lies to the police about a fictionary offence should be dealt with a little more robustly, but hey. I doubt they've recorded it correctly though!

For the harassment side, I think it's a good and sensible result for Matthew.


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Jan 2013)

CopperCyclist said:


> For the harassment side, I think it's a good and sensible result for Matthew.


I am happy with it. I will just have to wait and see what the council do. The guy assured me that the driver is known to them and that it is very likely he will loose his license.
I just hope that he doesnt come after me in retaliation.


----------



## CopperCyclist (4 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I am happy with it. I will just have to wait and see what the council do. The guy assured me that the driver is known to them and that it is very likely he will loose his license.
> I just hope that he doesnt come after me in retaliation.



If he does, you have your camera, you have your coastal path escape route, and hopefully a mobile phone, and he'll likely lose his freedom as well as his licence. If no one acted for fear of 'what they might do', everyone could do what they wanted with impunity.

Most likely next time he sees you he'll turn the other way - because of your actions you may have made a difference to his, be that because he no longer drives taxis, or just that he considers his actions more seriously when he does. Feel proud, not worried!


----------



## Cycling Dan (4 Jan 2013)

mangaman said:


> I have to disagree.
> 
> The evidence seems to suggest he harrassed and someone filmed the harrassment of Matthew to "get their own back" on the fact he had posted films of perceived bad driving.
> 
> ...


That fact of thinking he was doing it for his lady friend was a mear though of why! It in no way reduced the severity of the situation. If a husband kills his wife because she didn't do something he wanted. The fact we want to know why he did it does not limit the the thing he did. )hope that came across clear)


----------



## jarlrmai (4 Jan 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Yes, it is scary. I get shouted at by people in cars, mostly when I commute at night. Driver and passenger were out of order towards Matt, no doubt here.
> Nevertheless I sense a "want to be like the big London boys, show them cyclist have a right to be on the road".
> It seems Jaz now has also armed himself with a cam!
> Well, boys, we do not live in London and you do not have the experience of the London cam-cyclists.
> ...


 
This is why I don't confront anymore (new years resolution) I'm too recognisable and do the same route at the same time on the same bike everyday, I will go "whoa" if someone genuinely scares me with a close pass but I won't engage even if they try to start it (had one of those tonight I just kept on riding) I've uploaded a few to youtube with no identifiable searchable data, mainly to show other people if requested.

Too many scary nut-cases out there, in a big city you have anonymity amongst the other cyclists (unless you are like Mikey and ride a crazy death trap ) if someone wanted to find me again all theyd have to do is drive the same road at the same time the next day.


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Jan 2013)

CopperCyclist said:


> If he does, you have your camera, you have your coastal path escape route, and hopefully a mobile phone, and he'll likely lose his freedom as well as his licence. If no one acted for fear of 'what they might do', everyone could do what they wanted with impunity.
> 
> Most likely next time he sees you he'll turn the other way - because of your actions you may have made a difference to his, be that because he no longer drives taxis, or just that he considers his actions more seriously when he does. Feel proud, not worried!


What would constitute a second time of approach? Would a close pass, or purposeful cut up be enough? Or would he have to actually speak to me?


----------



## jarlrmai (4 Jan 2013)

I guess the police would review the video, I think anything that had intent would do.

This whole incident has me thinking about how important helmet cams are.

Stay safe man.


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Jan 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> This is why I don't confront anymore (new years resolution) I'm too recognisable and do the same route at the same time on the same bike everyday, I will go "whoa" if someone genuinely scares me with a close pass but I won't engage even if they try to start it (had one of those tonight I just kept on riding) I've uploaded a few to youtube with no identifiable searchable data, mainly to show other people if requested.
> 
> Too many scary nut-cases out there, in a big city you have anonymity amongst the other cyclists (unless you are like Mikey and ride a crazy death trap ) if someone wanted to find me again all theyd have to do is drive the same road at the same time the next day.


Thats why I am trying to vary my route. I ride along the traffic free prom most of the time (due to wind) but like to ride on the roads in the summer and with a tailwind behind me because I like the feeling of keeping up with the cars (and getting KOM's!). I rarely go out at exactly the same time everyday and it was just chance (and a VERY SLIM one) that I happened to cross this guy on the next day.

BTW, could the mastermind of the forums please work out what the chances are that I would meet the same guy the next day at a different time?


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Jan 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> I guess the police would review the video, I think anything that had intent would do.
> 
> This whole incident has me thinking about how important helmet cams are.
> 
> Stay safe man.


Yes, without a cam (or their vid) there would have been no case, and he could have done worse.


----------



## SportMonkey (4 Jan 2013)

Chapeau Matthew


----------



## boydj (4 Jan 2013)

Well done, Matthew, in two ways.

A difficult situation handled well, with a good outcome.

And a thread where there's a complete consensus of opinion - almost unheard of on here.


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Jan 2013)

boydj said:


> Well done, Matthew, in two ways.
> 
> A difficult situation handled well, with a good outcome.
> 
> And a thread where there's a complete consensus of opinion - *almost unheard of on here*.


Almost unheard of with me. I always cause arguements on here and debates about if I was right or wrong. Clearly I was right and I am buzzing with the joy of everyone being proud of me (I did a goodun).


----------



## growingvegetables (5 Jan 2013)

Good result - and well done, Matthew. Yup, me lad, you did a goodun 

And ...


Matthew_T said:


> What would constitute a second time of approach? Would a close pass, or purposeful cut up be enough? Or would he have to actually speak to me?


 
*Anything* he does which "causes you alarm or distress". In other words, there is no definition of what might constitute harassment by him - speaking, approaching, driving too close, and *anything* else the stupid man might think of doing..... except in terms of how it makes YOU feel.

The guy's making a complaint concerns me a little (I've been there - it's ... "unpleasant", dealing with somebody who misuses the police service as a tool in their anti-social armoury).

He's thick as two short planks. Bright as a spent match. Dim as an Arctic dawn in December. And somebody so terminally stupid as to make a pre-emptive complaint to the police about you, despite your camera. He MAY also be stupid enough not to take a hint from the trouble he's caused himself? Take care.

The other side to this - you can bet the taxi drivers in Rhyll are talking amongst themselves. Something tells me you may not be seeing very much poor driving from the rest of them for quite some while


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Jan 2013)

growingvegetables said:


> The other side to this - you can bet the taxi drivers in Rhyll are talking amongst themselves. Something tells me you may not be seeing very much poor driving from the rest of them for quite some while


Do you think it would be wise for me to approach some of the drivers and just have a nice talk with them about some of their concerns about cyclists (prodominantly me)? I would explain that I am not there to cause problems but to solve them.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (5 Jan 2013)

growingvegetables said:


> He's thick as two short planks. Bright as a spent match. Dim as an Arctic dawn in December. And somebody so terminally stupid as to make a pre-emptive complaint to the police about you, despite your camera. He MAY also be stupid enough not to take a hint from the trouble he's caused himself?


 
It's easier to just use the international code "TAXI" , it describes the same as above , but in 4 letters.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (5 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Do you think it would be wise for me to approach some of the drivers and just have a nice talk with them about some of their concerns about cyclists (prodominantly me)? I would explain that I am not there to cause problems but to solve them.


NO!


----------



## campbellab (5 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Do you think it would be wise for me to approach some of the drivers and just have a nice talk with them about some of their concerns about cyclists (prodominantly me)? I would explain that I am not there to cause problems but to solve them.


 
What LYB said.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (5 Jan 2013)

campbellab said:


> What LYB said.


What you have to remember Matthew is that as far as the moron and his mates are concerend you are WRONG, you were wrong before and you will always be wrong. The police are ganging up on them because .... ( Taxi drivers always have a greivance , against everyone ) and even though you were wrong and the moron was in the right the police found some way of spinning it to make it look as if the moron was wrong, but he and they really know that he was in the right all along and it's just a miscarriage of justice. Talking to them , ( I'm not sure you will be able to grunt at a low enough level) will make no difference, THIS is what happens when you "talk" to taxis drivers http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-20591302


----------



## BimblingBee (5 Jan 2013)

Firstly I've landed hear as a result of a post on another forum which directed me to your YouTube channel.

Obviously I'm not going to say that the Taxi driver was right however when I first saw your Youtube channel I thought that looks familiar... and then I realised who it was...

It was that idiot lad that I've seen countless times around Rhyl/Abergele area who goes about blasting his bike horn and shouting at people for no obvious reason. You've actually made quite a name for yourself in our office. Bearing in mind I cycle a VERY similar route to yourself which includes the area where this incident occurred I must ask myself why I have yet to experience any of the incidents that you've shown. Obviously I have a few close passes and inconveniences but nothing compares to what you seem to regularly experience, therefore I have to ask myself why you do? The only conclusion that I can make is that you appear to antagonise other road users including pedestrians and its absolutely no wonder you end up in these situations.

What is interesting is that I recognise some of the cars that you seem to have issues with and they cause me no bother. Why is that? Well its not rocket science given the evidence in some of your videos which remarkably seem to have disappeared in the last couple of days... you even have issues with pedestrians and actively cycle towards them at times!?

Therefore I would suggest you either stick to cycle paths (and maybe slow down too avoid near misses as displayed on your Youtube channel) or please use the roads but act in a manner that does not tar other cyclists with your brush.


----------



## growingvegetables (5 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Do you think it would be wise for me to approach some of the drivers and just have a nice talk with them about some of their concerns about cyclists (prodominantly me)? I would explain that I am not there to cause problems but to solve them.


Yes .... but perhaps not quite that way?

On the few occasions I have had conversations with taxi drivers, it has always been
- after they've done some brilliant driving, and stopped a bit further on;
- and if they're with a company that is consistently good.
So I've taken the chance to thank them for their superb driving, and ask them pass to their boss my appreciation for the high standards maintained by the company. And almost every time, their response has been to ask me to write a letter to the council licensing office confirming that.

That's the key? The regime of the licensing office, and the attitudes of the bosses count a helluva lot more than the attitudes of individual drivers? We're not asking rocket science from them - the good drivers are already good, the poor ones won't give a toss unless the council and their bosses are on their case?


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (5 Jan 2013)

BimblingBee said:


> Firstly I've landed hear as a result of a post on another forum which directed me to your YouTube channel.
> 
> Obviously I'm not going to say that the Taxi driver was right however when I first saw your Youtube channel I thought that looks familiar... and then I realised who it was...
> 
> ...


Sniff sniff!


----------



## growingvegetables (5 Jan 2013)

BimblingBee said:


> Firstly I've landed hear as a result of a post on another forum which directed me to your YouTube channel.
> 
> Obviously I'm not going to say that the Taxi driver was right however when I first saw your Youtube channel I thought that looks familiar... and then I realised who it was...
> 
> ...


Did somebody open a can of sardines?


----------



## growingvegetables (5 Jan 2013)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> Sniff sniff!


 Great minds!


----------



## Cycling Dan (5 Jan 2013)

This is a comment based one what another user said about Matt posing a video with his house on. The comment made by Matt i thought was silly but non the less that does not matter.
In relation to this i have an event i read about some time ago but was very much shocking. This goes to show you dont need a angry driver to do something terrible.

Anyhow the event
Im unsure of which country it took place in as it was some time ago.
There was a couple who were members of this couples site and they could post updates and such and have profiles. In the profile of the couple in question they had there postcode or equvilant, in the info which anyone could see. One day on the weekend the husband was going out with friends. The wife then posted on the site that the house was free and she had it all to her self. Inadvertently she said the number of the house. There was a person looking through the site looking for stuff like this. Lucky for him he was local and using the postcode and number he knew where she lived.
He then traveled to her house with the intent to rape and murder her. However the husband came back and he was knocked out by this person. His wife was then raped and murdered while he was in the bathroom.
So. Not a nice story and no idea how i remember this i guess it was that shocking when i read it on the web.

Just goes to show... it does not need to be an angry driver who finds you!


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (5 Jan 2013)

growingvegetables said:


> Great minds!


Wouldn't be terrible if Mathew thought that Bimblingbee was a sockpuppet , connected to the original pair, and took their post along to the police as an example of the sort of harassment he was concerned about?


----------



## BimblingBee (5 Jan 2013)

If that kid want to go picking fights with random folks then that's up to him, however by acting in his foolish ways antagonising drivers then it makes it worse for everybody in the area. He's right that there are not many serious commuters, however there are a few (mine is a 32mile round trip) and his actions do have negative impact on us. I actually ride the exact route as Matthew T from Towyn into Rhyl and there are few if any problems (apart from the head wind home and the pot holes heading out of Towyn) and I honestly can't understand why he gets into so many.

I've also seen him blasting though town wondering why people step out in front of him when in reality most car drivers would not go that quick.

Anyway if he's happy to go picking fights (intentionally or not) then that's up to him. I would remind him though that this is Rhyl and people often act first and think later. Oh well, at least its on camera for him.


----------



## campbellab (5 Jan 2013)

BimblingBee said:


> his actions do have negative impact on us. I actually ride the exact route as Matthew T from Towyn into Rhyl and there are few if any problems (apart from the head wind home and the pot holes heading out of Towyn) and I honestly can't understand why he gets into so many.


 
Contradiction. Doesn't seem to impact you but impacts himself?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Hang on, most of us never tell our 'important' half about what goes on. She only finds out when I have bits missing, and it's obvious !!


I tell BigCat everything


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Jan 2013)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> Wouldn't be terrible if Mathew thought that Bimblingbee was a sockpuppet , connected to the original pair, and took their post along to the police as an example of the sort of harassment he was concerned about?


Well there isnt a taxi firms called Bimblingbee, but there is one called Busy Bee. Its an odd post though.


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Jan 2013)

BimblingBee said:


> Firstly I've landed hear as a result of a post on another forum which directed me to your YouTube channel.
> 
> Obviously I'm not going to say that the Taxi driver was right however when I first saw your Youtube channel I thought that looks familiar... and then I realised who it was...
> 
> ...


No.1 I would like to know which office it is.
No.2 I would like to know what type of name.
No.3 If you cycle a very similar route, then why have I not met you?
No.4 I do not antagonise other road users at all.
No.5 I have cleaned up my channel. I have been critisized by people about having certain things on there.
No.6 It has been months since I have had an altercation with a motorist. You can even check my YT account for that.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (5 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> No.1 I would like to know which office it is.
> No.2 I would like to know what type of name.
> No.3 If you cycle a very similar route, then why have I not met you?
> No.4 I do not antagonise other road users at all.
> ...


 
DFTT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Jan 2013)

BimblingBee said:


> If that kid want to go picking fights with random folks then that's up to him, however by acting in his foolish ways antagonising drivers then it makes it worse for everybody in the area. He's right that there are not many serious commuters, however there are a few (mine is a 32mile round trip) and his actions do have negative impact on us. I actually ride the exact route as Matthew T from Towyn into Rhyl and there are few if any problems (apart from the head wind home and the pot holes heading out of Towyn) and I honestly can't understand why he gets into so many.
> 
> I've also seen him blasting though town wondering why people step out in front of him when in reality most car drivers would not go that quick.
> 
> Anyway if he's happy to go picking fights (intentionally or not) then that's up to him. I would remind him though that this is Rhyl and people often act first and think later. Oh well, at least its on camera for him.


Who have I ever had a fight with? And what do you mean 'blasting my horn'? I use it when I need to and rarely do anymore.

Things have improved dramatically over the past few months. This isnt conveyed in my YT account.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (5 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Who have I ever had a fight with? And what do you mean 'blasting my horn'? I use it when I need to and rarely do anymore.
> 
> Things have improved dramatically over the past few months. This isnt conveyed in my YT account.


 
DFTT!


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Jan 2013)

Actually, what I really want to know is what other forum?


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (5 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Actually, what I really want to know is what other forum?


FFS MATTHEW! DFTT!


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Jan 2013)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> FFS MATTHEW! DFTT!


I get the point but I would still like to know.


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Jan 2013)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> FFS MATTHEW! DFTT!


I'm going now.


----------



## Hawk (5 Jan 2013)

TBH as a similarly aged cyclist to Matthew, I can see his side to all this. When I started actively cycling on the roads, before I'd driven *much* on them I genuinely had expectations that drivers would drive as carefully around cyclists as they do around other cars. A reasonable expectation but one that I have found isn't really met on the roads.

Matters which I now class as "insignificant" used to really annoy me.

I agree Matthew's youtube *in the past* tried to 'incriminate' drivers who hadn't rreeeeeaaallly done anything **that** wrong.

I think Matthew now accepts driving standards as they really are and understands he needs to choose his battles, so to speak.

And if he removed (as he now appears to be doing) what are now irrelevant youtube videos (Magnatom did the same a while back), maybe we wont get (probably well intentioned) new posters trying to help matthew by pointing out his actions may have caused conflict in the past.


----------



## BimblingBee (5 Jan 2013)

No.1 Why on earth would I tell you that??
No.2 See above
No.3 Actually we have passed each other but not often due to different work times (I guess)
No.4 That is a matter of opinion.
No.5 Well that's clearly up to you
No.6 TBH I'm not going to trawl your YT channel every week

I've said all I'm going to say. Hopefully you will take some of the comments on board.

Happy cycling


----------



## SportMonkey (5 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I'm going now.


 
I would suggest that you talk to Shaun, this forum will store the email address and IP of this BimblingBee, if it is the driver or a friend of his that is harassment. (And it would mean the office statement makes sense)

[Edit]
Oh, and Matthew:
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=http://www.youtube.com/user/monkeysnutscom+-site:youtube.com

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=monkeysnutscom+-site:youtube.com


----------



## campbellab (5 Jan 2013)

I wouldn't bother as it doesn't appear to me to be a harassing point, no real grounds to get ISP to disclose the owner etc.

More interesting would be to ask the owner which other forums appear in any referrer logs they keep ;P


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Jan 2013)

We might be an argumentative bunch at times, but we would not be cycle chatters if we don't say:
welcome to the forum, BimblingBee!


----------



## SportMonkey (5 Jan 2013)

campbellab said:


> I wouldn't bother as it doesn't appear to me to be a harassing point, no real grounds to get ISP to disclose the owner etc.
> 
> More interesting would be to ask the owner which other forums appear in any referrer logs they keep ;P


 
It would count as harassment if it was the taxi driver or a friend. I would assume the referrer was Google, as he stated. Referrer logs aren't generally all that good unless they're driven by advertising.


----------



## BimblingBee (5 Jan 2013)

SportMonkey said:


> I would suggest that you talk to Shaun, this forum will store the email address and IP of this BimblingBee, if it is the driver or a friend of his that is harassment. (And it would mean the office statement makes sense)


 
To be honest guys, I think you are looking far, far to deeply into this. It's a post to this Matthew lad from another cyclist who regularly cycles that route (ish) and that's that. Like I said at the start no one could condone the taxi driver.

Hopefully he will take the comments on board because actions he has undertaken previously (as evidenced by his YT vids) do impact on the rest of us cycling in the area and as there are not many of us it means that unfortunately the same people bear the brunt of it.

The harsh reality too is that he is cycling in some of the most deprived areas of North Wales and he really should 'choose his battles wisely' and this should not be seen as a threat from me but literally the reality of the situation. I would hope the Inspector he spoke to told him the same thing.

Anyway good luck to him with his cycling.


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Jan 2013)

BimblingBee said:


> The harsh reality too is that he is cycling in some of the most deprived areas of North Wales and he really should 'choose his battles wisely' and this should not be seen as a threat from me but literally the reality of the situation. I would hope the Inspector he spoke to told him the same thing.
> 
> Anyway good luck to him with his cycling.


I do understand what you are trying to say. I have grown out a lot of 'shouting at drivers' as I know where that gets me (not very far).

The inspector did say that I need to be careful with what I post on YT as NW is small and most people will know by now that there is a cam cyclist in the area.
I am now known to the council and police (and your business whatever it is) and probably the numerous taxi offices in the area. Whether or not that is a good thing or a bad thing I dont know, I havent been out on the roads since the 3rd.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (5 Jan 2013)

BimblingBee said:


> To be honest guys, I think you are looking far, far to deeply into this. It's a post to this Matthew lad from another cyclist who regularly cycles that route (ish) and that's that. Like I said at the start no one could condone the taxi driver.
> 
> Hopefully he will take the comments on board because actions he has undertaken previously (as evidenced by his YT vids) do impact on the rest of us cycling in the area and as there are not many of us it means that unfortunately the same people bear the brunt of it.
> 
> ...


 
"I've said all I'm going to say"?


----------



## campbellab (5 Jan 2013)

SportMonkey said:


> It would count as harassment if it was the taxi driver or a friend. I would assume the referrer was Google, as he stated. Referrer logs aren't generally all that good unless they're driven by advertising.


 
Tbh post sound genuine to me so I dont see why police would spend time investigating that link.


----------



## campbellab (5 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I do understand what you are trying to say. I have grown out a lot of 'shouting at drivers' as I know where that gets me (not very far).
> 
> The inspector did say that I need to be careful with what I post on YT as NW is small and most people will know by now that there is a cam cyclist in the area.
> I am now known to the council and police (and your business whatever it is) and probably the numerous taxi offices in the area. Whether or not that is a good thing or a bad thing I dont know, I havent been out on the roads since the 3rd.


 
Lookout for the local news article!


----------



## BimblingBee (5 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I do understand what you are trying to say. I have grown out a lot of 'shouting at drivers' as I know where that gets me (not very far).
> 
> The inspector did say that I need to be careful with what I post on YT as NW is small and most people will know by now that there is a cam cyclist in the area.
> I am now known to the council and police (and your business whatever it is) and probably the numerous taxi offices in the area. Whether or not that is a good thing or a bad thing I dont know, I havent been out on the roads since the 3rd.


 
Well I'm glad to hear that you've stopped shouting at cars! Sounds like the Inspector you spoke to gave you a bit of common sense advice too ;-)

Sorry that you've not been out for a couple of days but TBH its probably a good idea for the Rhyl area. Good news is that they'll have relatively short attention spans so it will be something new next week!

Hope it all goes well with your taxi video thing.


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Jan 2013)

campbellab said:


> Lookout for the local news article!


I will do. Noone has asked me permission about anything though.


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Jan 2013)

BimblingBee said:


> Hope it all goes well with your taxi video thing.


I might not hear back from the council for a while (Denbighshire are awful with stuff in general), the guy assured me that the driver would lose his license as he had previous with them though.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Jan 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> We might be an argumentative bunch at times, but we would not be cycle chatters if we don't say:
> welcome to the forum, BimblingBee!



Seconded


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I will do. Noone has asked me permission about anything though.



Not sure they need to fella


----------



## BentMikey (5 Jan 2013)

Must say I'm a little sceptical as to your credentials and intentions, bimblebee.


----------



## Guyincognito76 (5 Jan 2013)

I also live relatively near to Matthew.

Here are some observations.

I've not had much trouble on the roads, but then I am paranoid about things like side-roads where I assume that drivers aren't going to look before pulling out (and it's amazing how many times my paranoia is validated!) etc. I try and not let things annoy me too much, such as drivers feeling the need to overtake me downhill into a village when I'm doing 28 in a 30, and a lot of things on Matt's videos wouldn't concern me at all; for example the van driver without a front number plate.

BumblingBee isn't a troll, or at least he is truthful about having cycled from Rhyl to Towyn as his comments about wind direction and road surface are correct. His advice to stick to the cycle paths amused me though, as this is where I have had most of my problems. There are a huge, no exaggeration, number of people (over 50 and female mainly) who seem to openly resent cyclists. I always slowly pass walkers, which often isn't greeted with any appreciation, and only allows me to overhear some of the mumblings.

Here are my three favourite cycle path incidents from the past 6 months:
1. Colwyn Bay prom. A green cycle path is painted down a wide promenade, I am cycling down the cycle path and a woman is walking towards me, also, on the green strip. I carry on assuming that she will move off as I approach, as I near her it becomes apparent that she isn't going to move, so I move off the path on to the prom, pass her, and return to the path and carry on. The woman's response is to turn around and shout after me for not using the cycle path?!
2. Llanddulas. A woman is standing on a grass bank next to the cycle path, as I approach. Suddenly, without looking, she walks backwards, down the bank in to the middle of the cycle path. I'm travelling quite slowly, as the path is busy, so move to the far side of the path to avoid/pass her. She clasped her hand to her chest, gave an exaggerated 'ooh', and demanded to know if I had a bell. I questioned whether she would walk backwards in to a road without looking... No wait, I unloaded with some expletives 
3. Old Colwyn. There is a long, straight, flat, path separated down the middle and the cycle half painted green. I am on the green strip, and I can see half a dozen walkers across both lanes 200m in the distance. They see me and they all move over to their half, and stop. I carry on, but when I get 20m away one of the mad old bats walks out in to the middle of the green cycle path, crosses her arms, across her chest, and stares at me. Being used to mad old bats, I pass her on the very edge of the path. The mad old bats friends then start shouting about bells, I try and explain that bells are to alert people to your presence, and they were already aware of my presence so the bell was... no wait, it was expletives again.

I also mentioned to Matthew, on YouTube, that posting a video of his house was a bad idea. Being from the same small area of coast as Matt, where having a cycle cam is unusual, I had a bit of fun watching all his videos of the same roads I ride. I typed Monkeysnutscom in to Google, initially as I thought there would be a site called monkeysnuts.com, and from there you can find his real name. There is another video which shows Matt's commute, and ultimate end location. As a bit of a saddo, I also follow all the active cyclists in my area on Strava (it's not many), so there's more information there. This is way too much private information to be willingly giving on the Internet. I have found all this information innocently as a member of the local cycling community, and it still sounds a bit freaky. Sadly, it is hard to get rid of these Internet footprints, but at the very least Matthew should be trying to delete that Twitter account, which isn't even in use.


----------



## subaqua (5 Jan 2013)

all you needed to say was its ther N Wales coast. that covers every possible nutcase.I hated working in Rhyl , one of the worst places to work . Cefndy road depot.


----------



## PK99 (5 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Do you think it would be wise for me to approach some of the drivers and just have a nice talk with them about some of their concerns about cyclists (prodominantly me)? I would explain that I am not there to cause problems but to solve them.


 
no!


----------



## PK99 (5 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> No.4 I do not antagonise other road users at all.
> 
> No.6 It has been months since I have had an altercation with a motorist. You can even check my YT account for that.


 
still you demonstrate remarkable lack of self knowledge or unseratanding that others might view your actions differently.

Did you google "Theory of mind" when i mentioned it recently


----------



## PK99 (5 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Who have I ever had a fight with?* And what do you mean 'blasting my horn'? I use it when I need to* and rarely do anymore.
> 
> .


 
Not true - your close pass videos show you Airzounding AFTER the car has passed you - seemingly to demonstrate your anger.


----------



## BentMikey (5 Jan 2013)

PK99, just drop it already right. It's getting tiresome now.


----------



## Mugshot (5 Jan 2013)

BentMikey said:


> Must say I'm a little sceptical as to your credentials and intentions, bimblebee.


I'm not, but perhaps we'll see.
Welcome bimblebee, maybe Matt and yourself could become cycle buddies


----------



## veloevol (5 Jan 2013)

I think we have seen Matthew mature as a cyclist and through this recent experience he will continue to do so. He deserves our support, as he has shown that a calm reserve gives him the upper hand in situations that we all face sharing the road.


----------



## Idoru (5 Jan 2013)

Is this the North Wales Coast / Rhyl "Meet and Greet" thread now? 

_* heads off into the wild west end for a quick ride *_


----------



## Guyincognito76 (5 Jan 2013)

It's amazing how many extra miles an hour I manage to find in my legs going through the West End.


----------



## Nortones2 (5 Jan 2013)

Guyincognito76 said:


> It's amazing how many extra miles an hour I manage to find in my legs going through the West End.


These seaside towns where the landladies rely on benefits by proxy I used to have to visit various places in the NW (investigating certain things - not benefits/tax) Barrow, Morecambe, Blackpool etc. Haunts of outlaws I believe. Rather uneasy when I left the car parked up. One colleague had the roof of his Saab remodelled by a scaffold pole - he may have got on the wrong side of a construction site agent.....


----------



## jarlrmai (5 Jan 2013)

1 word: Kirkby


----------



## BimblingBee (5 Jan 2013)

Mugshot said:


> I'm not, but perhaps we'll see.
> Welcome bimblebee, maybe Matt and yourself could become cycle buddies


 
Haha, I'd not heard of CycleChat before. I'd heard about this guy with a headcam and also seen him about a few times both in car and on my bike, I'd seen him (a while ago now) waving/shouting at people and also people at work have commented about him. Anyway I saw this video posted somewhere and by some very easy google work ended up here.

I thought I'd let him now directly through here what my opinion of his actions are as he does seem quite prolific here.

TBH my opinion of him was that he was some jumped up little T#%T going about annoying people. After further reading here it would appear that not only is he fairly young, he may also have some other issues which although do not excuse his actions at times, do account for them.

Anyway I can't see myself becoming a cycling buddy of his any time soon! But I do wish him well and hope he has calmed down with his shouting and swearing at people.


----------



## glenn forger (5 Jan 2013)

Your office is abuzz with discussions of Matthew, you watched his video but you can't say where, and you registered here to call him a twat. I expect you have no connection with COASTLINE, or the taxi driver, or bettieboop1991 who uploaded the stalking video.


----------



## Mugshot (5 Jan 2013)

Blimey I hope all these newcomers are introducing themselves in The Welcome Mat, there seems to be a severe lack of decorum creeping into this thread


----------



## glenn forger (5 Jan 2013)

boydj said:


> Well done, Matthew, in two ways.
> 
> A difficult situation handled well, with a good outcome.
> 
> And a thread where there's a complete consensus of opinion - almost unheard of on here.


 

Seconded, you've done brilliantly Matthew, the semi-literate chav scum couple in the taxi are so stupid they defy belief, bearing in mind it was they who uploaded the stalky video in the first place, like those wannabee gangster who pose with guns and stolen money and then get predictably arrested.

The mindset of the taxi driver is disgusting, he lied to try to blame you for his own actions. It seems someone with a similar name to bettieboop1991 received tweets asking if the female was her, I don't think it will be long before she's exposed too.


----------



## BimblingBee (5 Jan 2013)

glenn forger said:


> Your office is abuzz with discussions of Matthew, you watched his video but you can't say where, and you registered here to call him a twat. I expect you have no connection with COASTLINE, or the taxi driver, or bettieboop1991 who uploaded the stalking video.


 
Err no. I'm entitled to my personal opinion based on what I have seen both on YT and IN PERSON. I would certainly not say our office 'abuzz' with discussions over this chap either.

The fact is that whilst in London and alike where there are thousands of cyclists, here they are very few and far between (commuters) so when things like this happen word travels.

As I've said before I wish him well in his travels on his bike and it would appear that he's learning all the time how to deal with these difficult and challenging situations so good luck to him.


----------



## glenn forger (5 Jan 2013)

BimblingBee said:


> I've also seen him blasting though town wondering why people step out in front of him when in reality most car drivers would not go that quick.


 
Where did you see Matthew "blasting" through town faster than cars?


----------



## BimblingBee (5 Jan 2013)

glenn forger said:


> Where did you see Matthew "blasting" through town faster than cars?


 
To be honest, my conversation here was with Matthew. I don't really want to be drawn into a discussion with people over quite trivial points. I've told him my opinion, as have others, and it is up to him if he takes them on board or not. The fact that he has decided to delete videos from YT speak volumes I'm my opinion.


----------



## glenn forger (5 Jan 2013)

Which other forum was the clip posted on?


----------



## Hip Priest (5 Jan 2013)

Welcome aboard BimblingBee.

Ignore the conspiracy theorists and amateur sleuths.


----------



## glenn forger (5 Jan 2013)

BimblingBee said:


> you even have issues with pedestrians and actively cycle towards them at times!?
> 
> .


 
When did Matthew do that? Deliberately steered at pedestrians, that's a serious accusation.


----------



## Hip Priest (5 Jan 2013)

glenn forger said:


> When did Matthew do that? Deliberately steered at pedestrians, that's a serious accusation.


 
I've seen videos of Matthew hurtling towards pedestrians with his airzound blaring in order to make a point, when he could've just slowed down. But those were in the past and he is a lot calmer now.

I am nothing to do with Coastline taxis.


----------



## glenn forger (5 Jan 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/user/monkeysnutscom/videos?query=pedestrian

Nothing there, which clip do you mean?


----------



## Hip Priest (5 Jan 2013)

glenn forger said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/monkeysnutscom/videos?query=pedestrian
> 
> Nothing there, which clip do you mean?


 
Funnily enough, I've just searched that myself and could not find the videos to which I refer.

I'm pretty sure Matt deleted a load of videos recently though.


----------



## BentMikey (5 Jan 2013)

I'm even more sceptical now, given BimblingBee's increasingly negative and condescending attitude towards Matthew.

Whilst Matthew hasn't been perfect, he's improving all the time, and his efforts in this incident were beyond reproach.


----------



## glenn forger (5 Jan 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> Funnily enough, I've just searched that myself and could not find the videos to which I refer.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Matt deleted a load of videos recently though.


 

So, how would bimblingbee know about them if it was this taxi incident that led him here? It's all very curious.


----------



## BimblingBee (5 Jan 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> Welcome aboard BimblingBee.
> 
> Ignore the conspiracy theorists and amateur sleuths.


 
Haha, Thanks! This is a pretty mad thread!

Re his videos... If you read this thread further up you will see that Matthew has said he deleted the videos and his reasons why.


----------



## Boris Bajic (5 Jan 2013)

glenn forger said:


> When did Matthew do that? Deliberately steered at pedestrians, that's a serious accusation.


 
Welcome to CC, Glenn Forger.

You may have missed some of the clips (perhaps now deleted) on Matthew_T's Youtube account. Had you seen them, you may not be taking this Perry Mason tone.

He gave the appearance at times of being (in a line stolen from Hot Fuzz) 'Judge Judy and Executioner' when it came to the perceived wrongdoings of other road users. At times this had an almost comical aspect to it. There was some speedy smalltown riding with pedestrians in full view.

The wider perception is that things are now calmer, but in months gone by it was vivid. Vivid and funny and also slightly worrying.

Many of us who have never driven a minicab or even been to Rhyl had been advising him for quite a while to calm down and stop acting like a shouty policeman.

I read that this transformation has now started - which can only be a good thing - but it needed to.


----------



## glenn forger (5 Jan 2013)

BimblingBee said:


> Haha, Thanks! This is a pretty mad thread!
> 
> Re his videos... If you read this thread further up you will see that Matthew has said he deleted the videos and his reasons why.


 
But you said it was the taxi incident that led you here. The clips, if they ever existed, were deleted before that. So you couldn't have seen them. You've made a series of accusations but your story's falling apart, the clip hasn't been posted on any other forums, which is why you can't say where you saw it.


----------



## Boris Bajic (5 Jan 2013)

glenn forger said:


> But you said it was the taxi incident that led you here. The clips, if they ever existed, were deleted before that. So you couldn't have seen them. You've made a series of accusations but your story's falling apart, the clip hasn't been posted on any other forums, which is why you can't say where you saw it.


 
We must forgive Bimbling Bee, Mr Forger. He has only just joined. You know (I'm sure) how it can seem when someone appears to join a forum and fascinate about one thread.

Some of the footage may have been removed from Youtube only during the course of this thread. 

I now rather regret using the immortal 'Judge Judy and Executioner' line for Matthew. I may have found another use for it.


----------



## BimblingBee (5 Jan 2013)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=aL8qGC4ZDq8
What, this link? This is where it started for me. No idea who did it originally, but the Kona chap had got a copy this lead to Matthews YT channel (which now has lots of deleted videos and then here. Not huge links to make to TBH.


----------



## Hip Priest (5 Jan 2013)

glenn forger said:


> But you said it was the taxi incident that led you here. The clips, if they ever existed, were deleted before that. So you couldn't have seen them. You've made a series of accusations but your story's falling apart, the clip hasn't been posted on any other forums, which is why you can't say where you saw it.


 
BimblingBee didn't say he'd seen Matt doing it on Youtube. This is what he actually he said:



BimblingBee said:


> ...when I first saw your Youtube channel I thought that looks familiar... and then I realised who it was...
> 
> It was that idiot lad that I've seen countless times around Rhyl/Abergele area who goes about blasting his bike horn and shouting at people for no obvious reason.


 
So, he was led to youtube by the taxi incident, and realised it was the guy he'd seen riding dangerously towards pedestrians whilst out-and-about in Rhyl / Abergele.


----------



## Lanzecki (5 Jan 2013)

glenn forger said:


> But you said it was the taxi incident that led you here. The clips, if they ever existed, were deleted before that. So you couldn't have seen them. You've made a series of accusations but your story's falling apart, the clip hasn't been posted on any other forums, which is why you can't say where you saw it.


 
Calm down mate. All you have to so is read this topic. Matthew states he's removed video's. Other's quote that line and comment on the same. it's not hard to read.

Maybe now everyone should just calm down about this and move on? Matthew's had the issue dealt with my the rossers. Everyone's happy. No damage done etc.


----------



## glenn forger (5 Jan 2013)

BimblingBee said:


> Hopefully he will take the comments on board because actions he has undertaken previously (as evidenced by his YT vids) do impact on the rest of us cycling in the area and as there are not many of us it means that unfortunately the same people bear the brunt of it.


 
This is the sort of Collective Responsibility thing I don't understand. Are you seriously claiming that drivers have been aggressive to you because of matthew?


----------



## glenn forger (5 Jan 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> BimblingBee didn't say he'd seen Matt doing it on Youtube. This is what he actually he said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, he was led to youtube by the taxi incident, and realised it was the guy he'd seen riding dangerously towards pedestrians whilst out-and-about in Rhyl / Abergele.


 
And it's not remotely suspicious that he refuses to say where he claims to have witnessed matthew behaving like that.


----------



## Hip Priest (5 Jan 2013)

glenn forger said:


> And it's not remotely suspicious that he refuses to say where he claims to have witnessed matthew behaving like that.


 
He says he saw him in the Rhyl & Abergele area.


----------



## glenn forger (5 Jan 2013)

BimblingBee said:


> I don't really want to be drawn into a discussion with people over quite trivial points. .


 
It's not really trivial to claim to have witnessed matthew deliberately intimidate pedestrians then refuse to provide details. 

I've witnessed you punch kittens but I won't be drawn on trivialities.


----------



## Mugshot (5 Jan 2013)

glenn forger said:


> It's not really trivial to claim to have witnessed matthew deliberately intimidate pedestrians then refuse to provide details.
> 
> I've witnessed you punch kittens but I won't be drawn on trivialities.


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## glenn forger (5 Jan 2013)

That's bimblingbee punching a kitten, the senseless violent punk, lots of people in the office agree with me.


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Jan 2013)

Lanzecki said:


> Maybe now everyone should just calm down about this and move on? Matthew's had the issue dealt with my the rossers. Everyone's happy. No damage done etc.


I agree. This thread is going on longer than it needs to. I am thinking about locking it as it has gone very off-topic.


----------



## BentMikey (5 Jan 2013)

Single topic focus on this topic, single user focus on Matthew, consistent negativity towards Matthew only. I think BimblingBee is connected with the taxi driver or Becky in some way, and is just trying to hammer Matthew's reputation. I don't believe there's much honesty in his posting, and I don't think he's a regular cyclist either. You're judged on your actions, I'm afraid.


----------



## Hip Priest (5 Jan 2013)

BentMikey said:


> Single topic focus on this topic, single user focus on Matthew, consistent negativity towards Matthew only. I think BimblingBee is connected with the taxi driver or Becky in some way, and is just trying to hammer Matthew's reputation. I don't believe there's much honesty in his posting, and I don't think he's a regular cyclist either. You're judged on your actions, I'm afraid.


 
If we're accusing BimblingBee of being connected with the taxi driver or his female companion, then why are we not accusing fellow newcomer Glenn Forger with being connected to Matthew?


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Jan 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> If we're accusing BimblingBee of being connected with the taxi driver or his female companion, then why are we not accusing fellow newcomer Glenn Forger with being connected to Matthew?


I dont know any Glenn Forger.


----------



## glenn forger (5 Jan 2013)

Because I haven't claimed to have special knowledge of matthew? That's cos I've never met him and live the other side of the country.
bimblybee has turned up and made a series of allegations he cannot provide a shred of evidence for and that have nothing to do with the taxi incident. Me and everyone in the office think there's something fishy about him.


----------



## Hip Priest (5 Jan 2013)

glenn forger said:


> Because I haven't claimed to have special knowledge of matthew? That's cos I've never met him and live the other side of the country.
> bimblybee has turned up and made a series of allegations he cannot provide a shred of evidence for and that have nothing to do with the taxi incident. Me and everyone in the office think there's something fishy about him.


 
To be honest Glenn, I think you probably already post on here under another name.


----------



## Mugshot (5 Jan 2013)

glenn forger said:


> That's bimblingbee punching a kitten, the senseless violent punk, lots of people in the office agree with me.


Well I can't argue with evidence like that, case closed I'd say.
Poor kittens


----------



## Mugshot (5 Jan 2013)

Hmmmmm, glenn forger is an anagram of fern egg lorn, coincidence?


----------



## glenn forger (5 Jan 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> To be honest Glenn, I think you probably already post on here under another name.


 

Loads of people in the office reckon you're paranoid.


----------



## veloevol (5 Jan 2013)

Is Glen here per chance? Because if he is, this thread could really self implode!


----------



## Lanzecki (5 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I agree. This thread is going on longer than it needs to. I am thinking about locking it as it has gone very off-topic.


 
Matthew, if you can do, it's getting stupid. unknown members of the forums, trolling each other. Pointless.


----------



## markharry66 (5 Jan 2013)

Close the thread. Matthew personally I would delete all the videos and close the channel. Whoever is trolling on here might be the taxi driver. As people who run this forum for ip for trollers if they are willing to give it. I would also make sure you dont post any more videos for a while and keep your head down.
I think the taxi driver guy may be a bit unhinged by the looks of it and not just a nasty piece of work


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2013)

Right, I have deleted three posts on this thread. Any more and there will be bans.


----------



## markharry66 (5 Jan 2013)

apologies for use of foul language sorry got caught up in the moment


----------



## Hip Priest (5 Jan 2013)

This thread has lapsed into surrealism. I don't believe that any of you are who you say you are.


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Jan 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> This thread has lapsed into surrealism. I don't believe that any of you are who you say you are.


I am not a troll!


----------



## Boris Bajic (5 Jan 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> This thread has lapsed into surrealism. I don't believe that any of you are who you say you are.


 
I am a piano.

Twice.


----------



## BimblingBee (5 Jan 2013)

Just popped back for a look. Wow some conspiracy theorists here! Did the moon landings really occur?

Anyway I found the welcome bit so left a quick intro there. I'm out of this thread now. May pop back into the forum later, who knows.

Happy cycling guys, I'm off for an 80k ride tomorrow :-)


----------



## SportMonkey (5 Jan 2013)

I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts.
*COCONUTS!*


----------



## glenn forger (5 Jan 2013)

markharry66 said:


> I think the taxi driver guy may be a bit unhinged by the looks of it and not just a nasty piece of work


 
I would suggest filming yourself indulging in highly dodgy behaviour then posting it on You Tube indicates that you don't have all your chairs in the dining room.


----------



## gaz (5 Jan 2013)

I had to trawl through 6 pages of pretty much rubbish to see what the police said to matthew.
Some people need to get out on their bikes more.


----------



## Guyincognito76 (5 Jan 2013)

I have a conspiracy theory for you: I don't think Matthew exists.

I got back in to cycling six months ago (road not MTB, I'm getting on a bit now), and despite cycling between and around Llandudno and Prestatyn numerous times a week I've yet to encounter him. Admittedly, it's only recently known what he looks like, but I'd have noticed a bloke with a chuff off camera on his head!

I don't have to point out that this post isn't serious, right?


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (5 Jan 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> I am a piano.
> 
> Twice.


 
I am a vase of flowers, oh no I'm not , now I'm a whale, what's that coming rapidly towards me...?


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Jan 2013)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> I am a vase of flowers, oh no I'm not , now I'm a whale, what's that coming rapidly towards me...?


I'm not a troll, oh, wait, YES I AM! I also dont exist.


----------



## BentMikey (5 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I'm not a troll, oh, wait, YES I AM! I also dont exist.


 
I'll bet that taxi driver wishes you don't exist.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (5 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I'm not a troll, oh, wait, YES I AM! I also dont exist.


Of course you exist. You're Spartacus, and I'm telling!


----------



## PK99 (5 Jan 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> I am a piano.
> 
> .


 
just like you Boris, every discussion is in black and white.


----------



## Lanzecki (5 Jan 2013)

The pain! The Pa!n! Please stop.


----------



## Cycling Dan (6 Jan 2013)

ok im lost people stop posting crap.

Matt what has happened?
full rundown plz.


----------



## BimblingBee (6 Jan 2013)

This is a shortened version of it...

Your mate Matt went about his local area shouting and swearing at lots of people. This went on for quite a while. Unfortunately as there are not many cyclists wearing headcams in the area and certainly none as distinctive as him he is/was easily recognisable. 

He then came across a taxi driver and had some unknown issue. They then followed him for a while through Rhyl filming him. Somehow this footage came onto Youtube and Matt presented to the Police/Council saying he was being harassed (or similar) and it may have been sent to the taxi firm.

Matt went to the Police and was interviewed by an Inspector who said the taxi man had been a very naughty boy and would be given a warning, but in the meantime it it may be an idea if Matt stops going about the place shouting at people because there are lots of nasty people in Rhyl and something could happen to him.

Matt then S#@t himself and deleted lots of videos of himself abusing other people and riding inappropriately and rather conveniently hid lots of evidence of him being a d@#k. However he has rectified that today by alienating himself from the people he shares a country with.

Throw into the mix conspiracy theories and other random stuff and that's about it.

Or you could read the 21 pages and find out for yourself.


----------



## campbellab (6 Jan 2013)

BimblingBee said:


> ...


 
In a nutshell


----------



## Mugshot (7 Jan 2013)

BimblingBee said:


> Your mate Matt went about his local area shouting and swearing at lots of people. This went on for quite a while. Unfortunately as there are not many cyclists wearing headcams in the area and certainly none as distinctive as him he is/was easily recognisable.
> However he has rectified that today by alienating himself from the people he shares a country with.


Interestingly and certainly inadvertantly Matt has however revealed exactly why he's been abusing the locals, it's progress of a sort.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Jan 2013)

Guyincognito76 said:


> I also live relatively near to Matthew.


 
 to you too!
Your stories of pedestrians on shared paths made me really laugh.
Cyclists, taxi drivers, pedestrians in North Wales ... never a dull moment: must visit soon!


----------



## Guyincognito76 (7 Jan 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> to you too!
> Your stories of pedestrians on shared paths made me really laugh.
> Cyclists, taxi drivers, pedestrians in North Wales ... never a dull moment: must visit soon!



There is an age limit in visiting North Wales. Are you a member of Saga? If not then I can't guarantee you'll gain entry.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Jan 2013)

Guyincognito76 said:


> There is an age limit in visiting North Wales. Are you a member of Saga? If not then I can't guarantee you'll gain entry.


I meet the required standard


----------



## Idoru (7 Jan 2013)

We'll also allow entry if your habitually wear shell suits and can supply your own pit bull.


----------



## Guyincognito76 (7 Jan 2013)

Idoru said:


> We'll also allow entry if your habitually wear shell suits and can supply your own pit bull.



I call this the North Wales Lite Pack, the above allows you access to Rhyl & Colwyn Bay.


----------



## BentMikey (7 Jan 2013)

I'm not comfortable with all this Welsh abuse. I don't think it's appropriate, not even as jokes.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Jan 2013)

BentMikey said:


> I'm not comfortable with all this Welsh abuse. I don't think it's appropriate, not even as jokes.


Och, it's allowed if the "abusers" are Welch, like me saying " that's foreigners for you" - me being a foreign national in the uk 
Anyhow, I get it @guyingognito76 @ Idoru are lightly bantering so I shall visit North Wales in denims and tee shirt, bringing along my best bike.


----------



## Matthew_T (7 Jan 2013)

BentMikey said:


> I'm not comfortable with all this Welsh abuse. I don't think it's appropriate, not even as jokes.


Wales was conquered by England. So effectively Wales is Enlgand, TBH I dont know what I was talking about. I am a 'spur of the moment' person and often make mistakes if I act on that. After reflection though, I know I was wrong but certain things cannot be retracted. As a result I have toned down the posting for a while.


----------



## Glow worm (7 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Wales was conquered by England. So effectively Wales is Enlgand.



When in a hole and all that!
Tell you what- I'll take you for a beer down Tafarn Y Glôb, in Bangor, and let you repeat that there!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> As a result I have toned down the posting for a while.


 
*:*puts popcorn away*:*


----------



## PK99 (7 Jan 2013)

Glow worm said:


> When in a hole and all that!
> Tell you what- I'll take you for a beer down Tafarn Y Glôb, in Bangor, and let you repeat that there!


 
from an online review:

The Globe in Upper Bangor is busy around 6 months of the year. Its when the students are in study it becomes busy.
The bar staff are all welsh, and like the first review they do not converse in English to you, even though they know you cannot understand.


----------



## J.Primus (7 Jan 2013)

PK99 said:


> from an online review:
> 
> The Globe in Upper Bangor is busy around 6 months of the year. Its when the students are in study it becomes busy.
> The bar staff are all welsh, and like the first review they do not converse in English to you, even though they know you cannot understand.



Sounds grim. Why would you pride yourself on being rude.


----------



## Mugshot (7 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Wales was conquered by England. So effectively Wales is Enlgand,


What the.... why bother?
Funnily enough Pembrokeshire, my neck of the woods is occasonally referred to as "Little England beyond Wales" on account I believe of the amount of English folk that have moved here, however call it that to a born and bred Pembrokeshire lad or lass and prepare yourself for the backlash


(Even from the poor ones)


----------



## benb (7 Jan 2013)

Mugshot said:


> What the.... why bother?
> Funnily enough Pembrokeshire, my neck of the woods is occasonally referred to as "Little England beyond Wales" on account I believe of the amount of English folk that have moved here, however call it that to a born and bred Pembrokeshire lad or lass and prepare yourself for the backlash
> 
> 
> (Even from the poor ones)


 
I thought it was Haverfordwest that was known as Little England? I may be wrong.


----------



## Mugshot (7 Jan 2013)

benb said:


> I thought it was Haverfordwest that was known as Little England? I may be wrong.


To the best of my knowledge it's South Pembrokeshire, certainly you wouldn't refer to the North as Little England as it's much more "Welshy". You could be right however I'll try to check, I'm not local myself having come from the much rougher and tougher streets of Newport.


----------



## subaqua (7 Jan 2013)

Guyincognito76 said:


> There is an age limit in visiting North Wales. Are you a member of Saga? If not then I can't guarantee you'll gain entry.


 

from somebody from Abergele thats a bit rich . It's Eastbournes Welsh cousin ! That and Towyn


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Wales was conquered by England. So effectively Wales is Enlgand, TBH I dont know what I was talking about. I am a 'spur of the moment' person and often make mistakes if I act on that. After reflection though, I know I was wrong but certain things cannot be retracted. As a result I have toned down the posting for a while.


 
Re-read your text then press 'Post Reply' button. Saves digging a bigger hole !


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2013)

Guyincognito76 said:


> There is an age limit in visiting North Wales. Are you a member of Saga? If not then I can't guarantee you'll gain entry.


 
Oi, they let me in most weekends between March and November !


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Wales was conquered by England. So effectively Wales is Enlgand, TBH I dont know what I was talking about. I am a 'spur of the moment' person and often make mistakes if I act on that. After reflection though, I know I was wrong but certain things cannot be retracted. As a result I have toned down the posting for a while.


 

Jesus Wept


----------



## Hawk (7 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Wales was conquered by England. So effectively Wales is Enlgand, TBH I dont know what I was talking about.


----------



## Guyincognito76 (7 Jan 2013)

PK99 said:


> from an online review:
> 
> The Globe in Upper Bangor is busy around 6 months of the year. Its when the students are in study it becomes busy.
> The bar staff are all welsh, and like the first review they do not converse in English to you, even though they know you cannot understand.



They'll ask you what you want in Welsh, what else would they possibly say to you when you go to the bar? If you order in English they'll continue serving you in English. So, the same as if you were abroad then.


----------



## Guyincognito76 (7 Jan 2013)

subaqua said:


> from somebody from Abergele thats a bit rich . It's Eastbournes Welsh cousin ! That and Towyn



I'm originally from Llandudno so I consider anyone with any pigments of colour in their hair young.


----------



## Guyincognito76 (7 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Wales was conquered by England. So effectively Wales is Enlgand, TBH I dont know what I was talking about. I am a 'spur of the moment' person and often make mistakes if I act on that. After reflection though, I know I was wrong but certain things cannot be retracted. As a result I have toned down the posting for a while.



That is the opinion held by most English settlers, I'm afraid. Don't get them started on bilingual signs.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Jan 2013)

benb said:


> I thought it was Haverfordwest that was known as Little England? I may be wrong.


 
Think yourself lucky, my neighbourhood is more like Little Britain.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Jan 2013)

Mugshot said:


> prepare yourself for the backlash
> 
> )


 

Are there still Welsh separatists? Serious question!


----------



## Guyincognito76 (7 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Are there still Welsh separatists? Serious question!



Of course, same as with Cornwall. There's less militancy than the 60s and 70s, those battles were ultimately lost.


----------



## Guyincognito76 (7 Jan 2013)

The biggest defeat being this: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capel_Celyn of course.


----------



## Glow worm (7 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Are there still Welsh separatists? Serious question!


 
There was the Meibion Glyndŵr (sons of Glyndwr) up to the 90s. Little activity since - though pressure groups like Cymdeithas yr Iaith Newydd are still going - campaigning (peacefully!) on language issues. It's a while since I moved away though so others will know more.


----------



## green1 (7 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Are there still Welsh separatists? Serious question!


http://www.english.plaidcymru.org/?force=1


----------



## Guyincognito76 (7 Jan 2013)

Plaid have taken an independent Wales out of their recent manifestos etc. A referendum, obviously, wouldn't be won.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Jan 2013)

Cheers, my memory is sketchy but I remember a brief bombing campaign.


----------



## Robson3022 (7 Jan 2013)

This has been said before on posts but this is car crash internet. I laugh, cry and get angry at Matthew_T's threads but just cant not read them. I don't think this helps the lad!!!


----------



## Guyincognito76 (7 Jan 2013)

A parade goes up my road every year to commemorate the blokes that blew themselves up trying to either blow up, or just inconvince (whoever you want to believe) Charlie on his why to get a shinny hat from his mum.


----------



## green1 (7 Jan 2013)

Guyincognito76 said:


> Plaid have taken an independent Wales out of their recent manifestos etc. A referendum, obviously, wouldn't be won.


Indeed they have, but they haven't taken it out of their constitution.


----------



## Mugshot (7 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Are there still Welsh separatists? Serious question!


The areas I've lived in haven't been particularly militant, and I've not knowingly known any separatists. I have however noticed an enormous increase in the amount of Pembrokeshire flags being flown in the last couple of years so I guess the movement is still alive and even growing although the cottage burning seems to have stopped.


----------



## Mugshot (7 Jan 2013)

benb said:


> I thought it was Haverfordwest that was known as Little England? I may be wrong.


Just did a little research, it is as I thought South Pembrokeshire but the reasons are far more involved than I can be bothered to post. However, in my experience, it is not a term which is generally popular with the locals, particularly those that live around the North/South border.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Jan 2013)

Mugshot said:


> The areas I've lived in haven't been particularly militant, and I've not knowingly known any separatists. I have however noticed an enormous increase in the amount of Pembrokeshire flags being flown in the last couple of years so I guess the movement is still alive and even growing although the cottage burning seems to have stopped.


 
I'd forgotten about the cottage burning. Dark times.


----------



## Boris Bajic (7 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Wales was conquered by England. So effectively Wales is Enlgand, TBH I dont know what I was talking about. I am a 'spur of the moment' person and often make mistakes if I act on that. After reflection though, I know I was wrong but certain things cannot be retracted. As a result I have toned down the posting for a while.


 
The utterly lovely thing about all this is that these posts are from a young man who sounds slightly Welsh in his own Youtube offerings.

I may be guilty of infelicitous language in my use of the word 'lovely'.

My piano believes it is a rhinoceros.

I had my first long ride with gears today since November. Bizarre. Quite bizarre. But excellent. Windier than it would have been on fixed gear, but still good.


----------



## Mugshot (7 Jan 2013)

markharry66 said:


> Nothing like trashing someone when they are down or not here to support themselves. He is 19 and what is wrong with do you not have one ounce of humanity or decency or not know what its like to be young and make mistakes. Or were you born perfect.


What are you on about?


----------



## subaqua (7 Jan 2013)

Guyincognito76 said:


> The biggest defeat being this: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capel_Celyn of course.


without even looking at the link all i need to say is , Cofiwch Tryweryn. still at least there was an apology so that makes all the lies about the welsh taking the water from the mouths of babies in liverpool OK . the water was to be used for industry not for domestic supplies.

I happily welcome English to Wales - but don't try and force the West Cheshire plan onto NE Wales .


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Jan 2013)

2240908 said:


> No, this is not a moment for flippancy.



I wasn't being flippant!


----------



## Guyincognito76 (7 Jan 2013)

subaqua said:


> without even looking at the link all i need to say is , Cofiwch Tryweryn. still at least there was an apology so that makes all the lies about the welsh taking the water from the mouths of babies in liverpool OK . the water was to be used for industry not for domestic supplies.
> 
> I happily welcome English to Wales - but don't try and force the West Cheshire plan onto NE Wales .



That wasn't the message that came through on my email notification. You naughty boy


----------



## subaqua (7 Jan 2013)

Guyincognito76 said:


> That wasn't the message that came through on my email notification. You naughty boy


 I don't know what you mean


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Jan 2013)

2241205 said:


> No I know, I was restraining myself.



Now you've lost me, so I'll just say I'm sorry if you misunderstood my tone. No offence intended.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Jan 2013)

2241322 said:


> No need to apologise. I was merely tempted to make a poor joke about dark times and cottages burning.



Gotcha


----------



## Dan B (7 Jan 2013)

2241322 said:


> No need to apologise. I was merely tempted to make a poor joke about dark times and cottages burning.


'Come home to a real fire'?


----------



## Nebulous (7 Jan 2013)

2241419 said:


> Yes that was the one.


 
Was that 'not the nine o' clock news?'


----------



## SportMonkey (7 Jan 2013)

Guyincognito76 said:


> That is the opinion held by most English settlers, I'm afraid. Don't get them started on bilingual signs.


 
Can you please tell me what all there "Araf" things are that I have to slow for? Are they long-necked haggis cousins?


----------



## subaqua (7 Jan 2013)

SportMonkey said:


> Can you please tell me what all there "Araf" things are that I have to slow for? Are they long-necked haggis cousins?


 YES and far tastier, but they have 8 legs and are a beggar to catch.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (7 Jan 2013)

subaqua said:


> YES and far tastier, but they have 8 legs and are a beggar to catch.


Best served with "Saes" liver and laverbread.


----------



## subaqua (7 Jan 2013)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> Best served with "Saes" liver and laverbread.


 and a penderyn whisky to wash it down


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (7 Jan 2013)

subaqua said:


> and a penderyn whisky to wash it down


Are they allowed to call it whisky now?


----------



## Matthew_T (7 Jan 2013)

SportMonkey said:


> Are they long-necked haggis cousins?


It was only until a recent holiday to Scotland that I discovered what haggis is. I always thought that it was some sort of small pig the size of a football and that the food was just minced meat.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> It was only until a recent holiday to Scotland that I discovered what haggis is. I always thought that it was some sort of small pig the size of a football and that the food was just minced meat.


 
That's just what we tell sassenachs... I love haggis, but your alternative is more amusing/appealing.


----------



## Guyincognito76 (7 Jan 2013)

Ah! This reminds me of one of my favourite stories:

An Englishman is lost on the way to visit some friends in Wales, so rings up to ask for directions. 
"Where are you?" ask his friend. 
"I'm in Arafwch" he replies. 

It really is quite funny


----------



## subaqua (8 Jan 2013)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> Are they allowed to call it whisky now?


 http://www.welsh-whisky.co.uk/

one would assume so. AFAIAA whisky isn't a protected name. the US has different names for different grain spirits


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (9 Jan 2013)

subaqua said:


> http://www.welsh-whisky.co.uk/
> 
> one would assume so. AFAIAA whisky isn't a protected name. the US has different names for different grain spirits


It was the bunch up the road I was confusing them with. Now gone bust , but had some legal problems by relabelling and flavouimg scotch.


----------



## subaqua (9 Jan 2013)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> It was the bunch up the road I was confusing them with. Now gone bust , but had some legal problems by relabelling and flavouimg scotch.


 scotch whisky is protected status. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scotch_Whisky_Regulations_2009 thats why they (penderyn) specifically put welsh in front of it


----------



## Guyincognito76 (9 Jan 2013)

This site: http://homepage.ntlworld.com/pete.meg/wcc/facility-of-the-month/June2011.htm is unfairly ridiculing a part of North Wales' premier cycle path, and putting off those interested parties earlier in the thread.







It's also an unfair representation as usually it impassable due to, imagine this from the photograph: Camper Van on stripped lines, deckchair on cycle path, fishing rod by safety rail.


----------



## Matthew_T (9 Jan 2013)

Guyincognito76 said:


> This site: http://homepage.ntlworld.com/pete.meg/wcc/facility-of-the-month/June2011.htm is unfairly ridiculing a part of North Wales' premier cycle path, and putting off those interested parties earlier in the thread.
> 
> View attachment 17309
> 
> ...


I had a problem at that exact place yesterday when commuting home. First there was a van parked in it, then I approach some more parked cars and there were people just standing in it fishing.
As I passed them I said "Your in the cycle lane guys" I heard a response but dont think it was a retort.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPmFplHn69c&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Mar 2013)

A little update on the drivers taxi license side of things.

The licensing officer who I met at the police station came to my house this afternoon to let me know that there is going to be a committee meeting on Wednesday morning to get his license taken off the driver. He said that he will be showing the committee the video footage and they might ask me a question or two.

I hope that the driver isnt there because it could just cause problems (payback, etc).


----------



## benb (4 Mar 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> A little update on the drivers taxi license side of things.
> 
> The licensing officer who I met at the police station came to my house this afternoon to let me know that there is going to be a committee meeting on Wednesday morning to get his license taken off the driver. He said that he will be showing the committee the video footage and they might ask me a question or two.
> 
> I hope that the driver isnt there because it could just cause problems (payback, etc).


 
Excellent news. Don't (or at least try not to be) nervous.


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Mar 2013)

benb said:


> Excellent news. Don't (or at least try not to be) nervous.


What is there to be nervous about? The only risk is that he is hiding behind a wall waiting for me to come out so that he can lynch me.


----------



## Cycling Dan (4 Mar 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> What is there to be nervous about? The only risk is that he is hiding behind a wall waiting for me to come out so that he can lynch me.


Lynching is too much work anyhow and its the specialty of the KKK so I doubt it.
Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Black Country Ste (5 Mar 2013)

I wouldn't worry. I said at the time he probably wanted a career change anyway.


----------



## markharry66 (5 Mar 2013)

Good luck hope all goes well


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (5 Mar 2013)

Good news Matthew. It is important to stay calm even if the proceedings seem frustrating at times. Hope you get the right outcome.


----------



## benb (5 Mar 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> What is there to be nervous about? The only risk is that he is hiding behind a wall waiting for me to come out so that he can lynch me.


 
Good on you. I thought you might be a bit nervous about being asked questions about it in the meeting. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Mar 2013)

What committee?

Council or some other group?


----------



## CopperCyclist (5 Mar 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> What is there to be nervous about? The only risk is that he is hiding behind a wall waiting for me to come out so that he can lynch me.



This wouldn't happen. Lynching requires a mob and he's a lone individual. He would have to either strangle, choke or hang you instead.

On a serious note - I wouldn't worry about it. He's in enough trouble as it is without compounding things to a criminal matter.


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2013)

CopperCyclist said:


> This wouldn't happen. Lynching requires a mob and he's a lone individual. He would have to either strangle, choke or hang you instead.
> 
> On a serious note - I wouldn't worry about it. He's in enough trouble as it is without compounding things to a criminal matter.


Whats the difference between a "lynching" and a "hanging"?
You end up, strung up with a rope around the neck either way.


----------



## subaqua (5 Mar 2013)

classic33 said:


> Whats the difference between a "lynching" and a "hanging"?
> You end up, strung up with a rope around the neck either way.


 from the movies i thin they use a horse to pull the rope to lynch you. i think they use a bucket or crate and push that for a hangin.

matthew will be fine whatever.


----------



## CopperCyclist (5 Mar 2013)

classic33 said:


> Whats the difference between a "lynching" and a "hanging"?
> You end up, strung up with a rope around the neck either way.



I checked in case I was mistaken, but dictionary.com agrees that the definition of lynch involves a 'mob action'. 

Either way, it was a tongue in cheek reply that was meant to be taken in good humour. Perhaps the humour element of the joke was missing.

Boris Bajic would have got it.


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2013)

CopperCyclist said:


> I checked in case I was mistaken, but dictionary.com agrees that the definition of lynch involves a 'mob action'.
> 
> Either way, it was a tongue in cheek reply that was meant to be taken in good humour. Perhaps the humour element of the joke was missing.
> 
> Boris Bajic would have got it.


 Not meant at having a go at you. Just curious, giving that both employ a rope around the neck to do the work, as to what the difference was.


----------



## Slaav (5 Mar 2013)

classic33 said:


> Not meant at having a go at you. Just curious, giving that both employ a rope around the neck to do the work, as to what the difference was.


 
And my response was going to be....

IT DOES MATTER!

To the person hanging from a rope - not one jot!

To the 'perps', it does matter  All about sentencing and mitigation


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Mar 2013)

Got a call from the guy who spoke to me today. Turns out that I am not needed at the meeting after all. I suspect it is because they have all the evidence. He said he would keep me updated about the outcome though.


----------



## Matthew_T (6 Mar 2013)

Had an email today.

The driver appeared before the Licensing Committee this morning and upon reviewal of all the evidence including witness statement and videos, they gave him a formal warning for his conduct.

I dont know if this means that he will still be taxiing people around or that I will see him again but hopefully that is the end of it.


----------



## davefb (6 Mar 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Had an email today.
> 
> The driver appeared before the Licensing Committee this morning and upon reviewal of all the evidence including witness statement and videos, they gave him a formal warning for his conduct.
> 
> I dont know if this means that he will still be taxiing people around or that I will see him again but hopefully that is the end of it.


 
"slap on hands, don't do it again".. I'd guess?


----------



## Matthew_T (6 Mar 2013)

davefb said:


> "slap on hands, don't do it again".. I'd guess?


Hopefully he wont.

With a Harassment Notice and a Formal Warning from the Licensing Committee, he would just be an idiot to do anything else.


----------



## glenn forger (6 Mar 2013)

He is an idiot though.


----------



## benb (6 Mar 2013)

I'd be dissatisfied with that outcome, but I don't know what you can do about it.


----------



## Matthew_T (6 Mar 2013)

benb said:


> I'd be dissatisfied with that outcome, but I don't know what you can do about it.


With it being the council's decision, I doubt I would have much say in the matter.


----------



## Cycling Dan (6 Mar 2013)

Well that was a huge anticlimax


----------



## jarlrmai (6 Mar 2013)

Yeah I was expecting Guantanamo Bay.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Mar 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Had an email today.
> 
> The driver appeared before the Licensing Committee this morning and upon reviewal of all the evidence including witness statement and videos, they gave him a formal warning for his conduct.
> 
> I dont know if this means that he will still be taxiing people around or that I will see him again but hopefully that is the end of it.


This was pretty obvious, given your immediate post before the above to be honest.


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2013)

Slaav said:


> And my response was going to be....
> 
> IT DOES MATTER!
> 
> ...


 I'd say so. With a hanging, its the rope stopping you falling to the ground, that does the damage. Lynching, going on whats been given is relying on bodyweight alone to do the job. Could take a while.


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2013)

Formal warnings are severe. At least he keeps a job, but is in trouble.

Good result.


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Had an email today.
> 
> The driver appeared before the Licensing Committee this morning and upon reviewal of all the evidence including witness statement and videos, they gave him a formal warning for his conduct.
> 
> I dont know if this means that he will still be taxiing people around or that I will see him again but hopefully that is the end of it.


He might just be a bit more careful around cyclists now. For a bit at least.
Back to his old ways next week.



fossyant said:


> Formal warnings are severe. At least he keeps a job, but is in trouble.
> 
> Good result.


But who delivered the formal warning, employer or council. If the council, it makes it harder to sweep under the carpet if he switches companies.


----------



## BimblingBee (6 Mar 2013)

I heard he used footage from your Youtube channel as part of his defence!


----------



## Matthew_T (6 Mar 2013)

BimblingBee said:


> I heard he used footage from your Youtube channel as part of his defence!


How would that work? Its not relevant to him.


----------



## BimblingBee (6 Mar 2013)

Maybe they used the footage of you antagonising other road users to imply they were provoked on other (unseen) occasions.


----------



## jarlrmai (6 Mar 2013)

If that is the case then I would have wanted to be there, it's not fair if other evidence is getting used for you not to know about it.


----------



## Matthew_T (6 Mar 2013)

BimblingBee said:


> Maybe they used the footage of you antagonising other road users to imply they were provoked on other (unseen) occasions.


Well I can categorically confirm that I have never seen this guy before. The first time was on NYE and then on NYD and the licensing officer that I met at the police station who was showing evidence against the driver had copy's of both incidents. I have never had any incident with him (or at least his car) before because his taxi is a white Vauxhall Astra Estate which is very memorable and distinguishable.

Also, my riding style in other incidents has nothing to do with what he did. How can he prove that they are related?


----------



## Matthew_T (6 Mar 2013)

BimblingBee said:


> I heard he used footage from your Youtube channel as part of his defence!


Can you confirm that this is true? And is your source reliable?


----------



## Hip Priest (6 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> Formal warnings are severe. At least he keeps a job, but is in trouble.
> 
> Good result.


 
I'd agree with this.

Hopefully the taxi driver will keep his nose clean from now on, and if he doesn't...well, he's only got himself to blame.


----------



## BimblingBee (6 Mar 2013)

I think my point is that given young Matthew's relatively high profile in the area and his very easy to find YT channel displaying quite varied forms of riding which could be described as falling into any number of categories including antagonistic and dangerous, then it would not be a huge leap to assume that the decision makers may well have viewed this footage too, and then taken it into account when coming to a judgement.


----------



## Matthew_T (6 Mar 2013)

BimblingBee said:


> I think my point is that given young Matthew's relatively high profile in the area and his very easy to find YT channel displaying quite varied forms of riding which could be described as falling into any number of categories including antagonistic and dangerous, then it would not be a huge leap to assume that the decision makers may well have viewed this footage too, and then taken it into account when coming to a judgement.


Possibly. That might be why they only issued a warning and didnt take his license off him (which is what I was originally told would happen).


----------



## hennbell (6 Mar 2013)

BimblingBee said:


> Maybe they used the footage of you antagonizing other road users to imply they were provoked on other (unseen) occasions.


 
You really have a "special" interest in Matthew don't you.
Just when things are looking to a conclusion you stir things up with "well maybe they did this" and " I heard they used footage". If I was Matthew I would be put a lock on my bin, if you don't Bimbling will be rummaging in your trash looking for evidence. 
I mean are you seriously checking up on taxi tribunals to see what evidence is being used? No really, not creepy at all.


----------



## subaqua (7 Mar 2013)

hennbell said:


> You really have a "special" interest in Matthew don't you.
> Just when things are looking to a conclusion you stir things up with "well maybe they did this" and " I heard they used footage". If I was Matthew I would be put a lock on my bin, if you don't Bimbling will be rummaging in your trash looking for evidence.
> I mean are you seriously checking up on taxi tribunals to see what evidence is being used? No really, not creepy at all.


 if he is from Rhyl that will be the entertainment highlight of the week.

to get an idea of what Rhyl is like roll all the worst bits of every single british seaside towns into one.

I hated working there, Cefndy road, on the prom , on the town centre "refurb" following the drainage upgrades in the early 90s, on the telephone exchange, a truly depressing town .


----------



## PK99 (7 Mar 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> How would that work? Its not relevant to him.


 
That is your Asperger's speaking.
Of course it is relevant to him if it speaks to your general attitude and behaviour toward other road users.


----------



## benb (7 Mar 2013)

I'm increasingly uncomfortable with the tendency of some posters here to have an, in my view, unwarranted pop at Matthew.
Why does he get singled out for special criticism, when other people post similar situations without anywhere near as many negative comments.

If there has been something we feel he could improve in his riding or the way he handled something, can't we point that out in a constructive way, rather than having a go at him all the time? It seems as though the slightest excuse for someone to criticise him is jumped upon.


----------



## Matthew_T (7 Mar 2013)

PK99 said:


> Of course it is relevant to him if it speaks to your general attitude and behaviour toward other road users.


I can understand that but in his video/my video I am not aggressive at all. I dont say a single word to him and he is the one trying to goad me into retaliation. My riding style isnt defensive and I give him the chance to overtake at numerous places but he just stays behind me.


----------

